# Sobre "dejar de remar"



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2020)

Veo mucha gente que quiere dejar de remar como sinónimo de dejar de trabajar. Para mí, dejar de remar es dejar de pagar impuestos en la medida de lo posible, no dejar de trabajar. Para dejar de trabajar si que es necesario tener mucho dinero ahorrado, pero para pagar lo menos posible de impuestos no.

Para no pagar impuestos hay que ser austero y trabajar duro para lograr la mayor autosuficiencia posible en tema de comida (huerto + gallinas y conejos) y de energía (placas solares + leña). Esto es sólo posible en zonas rurales poco pobladas, algo que hay de sobra en España.

Eso es lo que he hecho yo y por una cantidad de ahorros bastante modesta en comparación con lo que hace falta para dejar de trabajar. En este momento, mis gastos mensuales son mínimos, unos 120€ al mes que sacó fácilmente en negro con faenas que van saliendo por la zona o vendiendo huevos o verduras que me sobran. Si finalmente hay algo tipo RBU o paguitas podría ahorrar dinero sin mucho esfuerzo.

Trabajo la huerta, recojo leña, arreglo la casa... Que se traduce en que estoy más en forma que nunca y cómo comida de calidad que difícilmente podría permitirme en una ciudad. Tengo más tiempo para mí del que tendría en una ciudad ya que en una ciudad necesitas trabajar a jornada completa para poder llegar (malamente) a fin de mes.

En la España vacía encuentras casas en buenas condiciones y con tierras por unos 30.000€. Eso si, hay que ir a la zona y preguntar ya que mucho de lo que está en venta no está anunciado en internet (lo que sale en internet es normalmente más caro que lo que se vende sin anuncios)

Al comienzo, hay bastantes gastos en herramientas y arreglos en la casa. Pero una vez lo tienes el gasto es mínimo si eres austero.

Respondo preguntas si a alguien le interesa.

Saludos!


----------



## mr nobody (6 Feb 2020)

Como encuentras la casa entonces? A dar vueltas por la zona con el coche? Al bar a preguntar a la gente local?


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Como encuentras la casa entonces? A dar vueltas por la zona con el coche? Al bar a preguntar a la gente local?



El bar es el centro de información en la zona y te pueden decir lo que está en venta.

Dando vueltas con el coche también verás muchas casas en venta que no están ni en internet ni en inmobiliarias.


----------



## D4sser (6 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El bar es el centro de información en la zona y te pueden decir lo que está en venta.
> 
> Dando vueltas con el coche también verás muchas casas en venta que no están ni en internet ni en inmobiliarias.




Con "faenas", a qué te refieres?


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2020)

D4sser dijo:


> Con "faenas", a qué te refieres?



Desbrozar terrenos, poda de árboles, trabajos de jardinería... 

Aquí vive mucha gente mayor que ya no puede hacer esos trabajos


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (6 Feb 2020)

¿Es difícil o caro arreglarte la casa?


----------



## Octubris (6 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Veo mucha gente que quiere dejar de remar como sinónimo de dejar de trabajar. Para mí, dejar de remar es dejar de pagar impuestos en la medida de lo posible, no dejar de trabajar. Para dejar de trabajar si que es necesario tener mucho dinero ahorrado, pero para pagar lo menos posible de impuestos no.
> 
> Para no pagar impuestos hay que ser austero y trabajar duro para lograr la mayor autosuficiencia posible en tema de comida (huerto + gallinas y conejos) y de energía (placas solares + leña). Esto es sólo posible en zonas rurales poco pobladas, algo que hay de sobra en España.
> 
> ...



Maravilloso y es exactamente lo que pienso - y a lo que humildemente aspiro.

Pregunta de cara a evitarse problemas jurídico-urbanístico-fiscales de un lego como yo en la materia.
Qué es menos problemático:

- ¿...comprar un terreno, y edificar algo pequeño por tu cuenta?
- ¿...o comprar casa ya hecha con terreno?
- ¿...o depende de cada caso?

Es decir, ¿qué te evitaría más problemas de cara a la Administración / Comunidad Autónoma / Ayuntamiento, aunque fuera más caro como proceso (al margen del coste del bién inmueble)?

Saludos,


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Feb 2020)

parasitar a los padres e ya


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2020)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> ¿Es difícil o caro arreglarte la casa?



Depende de cómo esté la casa. Siempre va a haber algo que arreglar. Algunas cosas las podrás hacer tú solo y otras te tocará contratar a alguien si no sabes. Por ejemplo, para la instalación eléctrica tuve que contratar un profesional porque no tengo ni idea del tema. Eso sí, por principios (y por economía) todo en negro  

En mi caso la casa está bastante bien pero los almacenes y cuadras ha habido que arreglar bastante.


----------



## KaSolo (6 Feb 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Es decir, ¿qué te evitaría más problemas de cara a la Administración / Comunidad Autónoma / Ayuntamiento, aunque fuera más caro como proceso (al margen del coste del bién inmueble)?
> 
> Saludos,



En caso de ser capaz de llevar a cabo una reforma por ti mismo, sin duda la mejor de las opciones es comprar una casa con terreno que sea legal y para reformar completamente. Ojo porque en los pueblos se encuentran muchos ‘chollos’ que no lo son tanto... hay que saber buscar y evaluar lo que se compra.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Maravilloso y es exactamente lo que pienso - y a lo que humildemente aspiro.
> 
> Pregunta de cara a evitarse problemas jurídico-urbanístico-fiscales de un lego como yo en la materia.
> Qué es menos problemático:
> ...



Es más sencillo comprar una casa ya construida que no esté muy echa polvo (especialmente el tejado que es lo más caro) e ir arreglandola. Te evitas permisos, licencias de obra y todo tipo de trabas burocráticas.

Desventajas de comprar casas es que en general son demasiado grandes. Mi casa son 200m2, con 7 habitaciones. Me sobra por todos lados y luego cuesta más calentarla en invierno.

Hacerte una casa posiblemente te salga bastante más caro que comprar una hecha porque hay muchísima oferta. Pero si la construyes puedes adaptarla mejor a tu gusto y a tus necesidades.


----------



## D4sser (6 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Desbrozar terrenos, poda de árboles, trabajos de jardinería...
> 
> Aquí vive mucha gente mayor que ya no puede hacer esos trabajos




Y cómo pones los precios?


----------



## KaSolo (6 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por ejemplo, para la instalación eléctrica tuve que contratar un profesional porque no tengo ni idea del tema. Eso sí, por principios (y por economía) todo en negro



Pues ya me contarás cómo lo has hecho porque, salvo error por mi parte, las instalaciones eléctricas hay que legalizarlas siendo, por ejemplo, condición excluyente para la concesión del suministro eléctrico, por no hablar del seguro de hogar en caso de siniestro... y para hacer la legalización el instalador tiene que ser homologado y debera cobrarte aunque sea una mínima parte en A.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2020)

KaSolo dijo:


> Pues ya me contarás cómo lo has hecho porque, salvo error por mi parte, las instalaciones eléctricas hay que legalizarlas siendo, por ejemplo, condición excluyente para la concesión del suministro eléctrico, por no hablar del seguro de hogar en caso de siniestro... y para hacer la legalización el instalador tiene que ser homologado y debera cobrarte aunque sea una mínima parte en A.



Cierto, me cobró una parte en A.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2020)

D4sser dijo:


> Y cómo pones los precios?



Desbrozar se cobra por aquí entre 12 y 15€ la hora. Poda y jardinería entre 8 y 10€ la hora.

Hay más curros pero para mujeres limpiando por horas o cuidando ancianos que no sé a cuánto cobran


----------



## grom (7 Feb 2020)

KaSolo dijo:


> Pues ya me contarás cómo lo has hecho porque, salvo error por mi parte, las instalaciones eléctricas hay que legalizarlas siendo, por ejemplo, condición excluyente para la concesión del suministro eléctrico, por no hablar del seguro de hogar en caso de siniestro... y para hacer la legalización el instalador tiene que ser homologado y debera cobrarte aunque sea una mínima parte en A.



Para una acometida nueva si hace falta boletin, permiso y tal. Si ya tienes la acometida, puedes hacer lo que te de la gana dentro, nadie va a venir a pedirte nada. Y cambiar la potencia, si hace falta, tampoco piden nada (hasta un limite)


----------



## greg_house (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Veo mucha gente que quiere dejar de remar como sinónimo de dejar de trabajar. Para mí, dejar de remar es dejar de pagar impuestos en la medida de lo posible, no dejar de trabajar. Para dejar de trabajar si que es necesario tener mucho dinero ahorrado, pero para pagar lo menos posible de impuestos no.
> 
> Para no pagar impuestos hay que ser austero y trabajar duro para lograr la mayor autosuficiencia posible en tema de comida (huerto + gallinas y conejos) y de energía (placas solares + leña). Esto es sólo posible en zonas rurales poco pobladas, algo que hay de sobra en España.
> 
> ...



Yo solo veo que gente que ha cumplido con esta puta sociedad, es meada en la cara dia si y dia tambien. Esa gente que hasta ahora no se ha salido de la línea de lo que se le pedida, es la que esta empezando a platearse pedir la cuenta. 

Es normal. ves que te roban, que el pacto social esta roto totalmente, que te preparas y los trabajos son una putisma mierda, etc... el concepto del porque seguir cumpliendo con tu responsabilidad social entra en duda.

Ejemplo: Energumeno en mi entorno que no tiene ni 10 años cotizados. Esta independizado desde hace 20. ¿Sabes quien paga no? (tiene mejor nivel que muchos ingenieros, trabajando esporadicamente en curros de teorica exclusión social).


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Feb 2020)

Yo lo veo bien, 
lo único lo de los 120€ de gastos mensuales que los veo casi imposibles salvo que vivas muy "a lo perro". Podrías detallar como se distribuyen esos gastos?


----------



## stuka (7 Feb 2020)

Siempre con la misma mierda. Ni que uno fuera Julio Iglesias, con chortinas haciendo cola para chupártela, no te jode. Vivo en ciudad y estoy más solo que la una. Todo se trata del microcosmos que te has montado.

Al loro: escribí algún nutrido post CONTRA hacer la vida en un "idílico" puto pueblo. PERO ya expliqué que el infierno consiste en convivir con cuatro palurdos hijos de puta…PERO NO por el “aburrimiento”.

Pues no hay gente muriendo sola en vida en una gran ciudad…


----------



## stuka (7 Feb 2020)

No encuentro la cita. Recuerdo que un personaje famoso de la II GM dijo algo parecido a esto:

“Siempre me he sentido solo con gente alrededor”

¿Tú te sientes “acompañado” en una muchedumbre? Tu problema es que no quieres reconocer que estás verdaderamente solo, lo cual te aterra, y buscas proximidad a toda costa.


----------



## MataElectrick (7 Feb 2020)

Lo mismo está escribiendo eso desde la habitación de casa de sus padres en un piso colmena de Madrid, joder no me extrañaría.


----------



## Galvani (7 Feb 2020)

El que abre el hilo se basa en trabajar en B y una vida que podrán hacer 4 en el pueblo. Además complementando con paguitas si se puede. Esa vida la podrán hacer 4 y que con ello ya viven muy esclavamente. Lo digo porque conozco uno así autóctono. 

Hace lo mismo desde toda la vida y su hijo también. Aparte tiene algunos animales para hacer lo mismo. Vacaciones 0 fines de semana 0 Y jodido de rodillas etc. El hijo dice que cuando el padre se jubile se acabó el estar pringando, si no es en negro ni podrían subsistir. 

Para vivir en un pueblo... O ser terrateniente o cobrar paguita o tener un negocio local. Que no...


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

grom dijo:


> Para una acometida nueva si hace falta boletin, permiso y tal. Si ya tienes la acometida, puedes hacer lo que te de la gana dentro, nadie va a venir a pedirte nada. Y cambiar la potencia, si hace falta, tampoco piden nada (hasta un limite)



Al ntentarsubir la potencia contratada que estaba en el minimo me dijeron en la compañía eléctrica que tenía que actualizar la instalación primero.

Pues ese era mi temor antes de venir pero no ha sido así. Tengo más vida social aquí que en Madrid.

Ten en cuenta que aquí la gente tiene más tiempo libre que en una ciudad y no tardas tanto en desplazamiento.



Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Yo lo veo bien,
> lo único lo de los 120€ de gastos mensuales que los veo casi imposibles salvo que vivas muy "a lo perro". Podrías detallar como se distribuyen esos gastos?



-Impuestos (IBI, basuras, impuesto de circulación): 20€ al mes prorrateando
-Energia (luz y butano): 25 €
-Coche (ITV, taller, gasolina): 30 €
-Comida (la que no puedo producir yo): 25€
-Telefono 10€
-Ropa y otros gastos unos 10€ al mes.
Comentar también que donde vivo, se paga de agua 20€ al año
Vida austera, si.


Galvani dijo:


> Para vivir en un pueblo... O ser terrateniente o cobrar paguita o tener un negocio local.



Aparte de los que mencionas, también hay bastante mini-rentistas que viven de alquilar el piso que tenían en la ciudad. Algunos de estos viven de pm e incluso ahorran sin mucho problema


----------



## grom (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> -Impuestos (IBI, basuras, impuesto de circulación): 20€ al mes prorrateando
> -Energia (luz y butano): 25 €
> -Coche (ITV, taller, gasolina): 30 €
> -Comida (la que no puedo producir yo): 25€
> ...



Austero no, lo siguiente. No tienes en cuenta farmacia ni cambio de electrodomesticos, ni hobbies, ni internet......

Pero, aunque estes exagerando, ole tus huevos.

En estos hilos vengo diciendo que un hombre soltero se puede apretar mucho el cinturon, con hijos es mucho mas complicado.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Para vivir en un pueblo... O ser terrateniente o cobrar paguita o tener un negocio local.



Aparte de los que mencionas, también hay bastante mini-rentistas que viven de alquilar el piso que tenian


grom dijo:


> Austero no, lo siguiente. No tienes en cuenta farmacia ni cambio de electrodomesticos, ni hobbies, ni internet......
> 
> Pero, aunque estes exagerando, ole tus huevos.
> 
> En estos hilos vengo diciendo que un hombre soltero se puede apretar mucho el cinturon, con hijos es mucho mas complicado.



El tema hijos no es tanto problema: transporte, comedor y libros gratuitos por vivir en la España vacía. Al menos donde yo estoy.

La huerta es un hobby. Mi próximo hobby va a ser la caza (70€ de seguro obligatorio) y consigues carne a cambio.

Cierto, en esas cuentas no incluyo los gastos que comentas. Pero prorrateando el gasto que supone el desgaste de electrodomésticos no creo que sea más de 10€ al mes (1200 para cambiar de electrodomésticos cada 10 años)

Farmacia, en mi caso 0€. Tengo buena salud y además no confío mucho en las medicinas.


----------



## grom (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aparte de los que mencionas, también hay bastante mini-rentistas que viven de alquilar el piso que tenian
> 
> El tema hijos no es tanto problema: transporte, comedor y libros gratuitos por vivir en la España vacía. Al menos donde yo estoy.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que no tienes hijos?


----------



## estupeharto (7 Feb 2020)

El problema será más adelante si no tienes reservas. Por lo demás, si tienes medianamente controlado el tema económico, es muy buena opción. 
Sólo por la calidad de aire respirado y mierdas de las ciudades ya vale la pena.

Si uno está casado, hijos, trabajos,... entonces se complica mucho dar el paso.
A mí me gustaría. Y con unos alquileres que renten, lo veo una buena jugada. 
Enhorabuena


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

grom dijo:


> Entiendo que no tienes hijos?



Tengo 2 hijas y lo que es peor una ex que si pudiera me sacaría todo lo posible. 
Pero no puede porque no tengo ingresos...

Las cuentas son de mis gastos exclusivamente. Mi mayor gasto es ir a verlas 3 fines de semana al mes a Madrid (unos 120€ de transporte + 50 de gastos cuando estoy con ellas)


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> El problema será más adelante si no tienes reservas. Por lo demás, si tienes medianamente controlado el tema económico, es muy buena opción.
> Sólo por la calidad de aire respirado y mierdas de las ciudades ya vale la pena.
> 
> Si uno está casado, hijos, trabajos,... entonces se complica mucho dar el paso.
> ...



Tengo reservas fuera del sistema financiero (imprescindible teniendo una ex) para poder manteneme con ese nivel de gasto unos 8 años a precios actuales sin tener que trabajar.

Dinero anónimo manda si tienes pareja y no quieres ser expoliado en caso de separación. De no haber sido así, estaría de casapapi en Madrid trabajando para mí ex.

Una vez herede, se acabaron los problemas financieros... Tengo para aguantar hasta entonces.


----------



## grom (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tengo 2 hijas y lo que es peor una ex que si pudiera me sacaría todo lo posible.
> Pero no puede porque no tengo ingresos...
> 
> Las cuentas son de mis gastos exclusivamente. Mi mayor gasto es ir a verlas 3 fines de semana al mes a Madrid (unos 120€ de transporte + 50 de gastos cuando estoy con ellas)



No pasas pension a tu ex por las niñas?


----------



## Feyerabend (7 Feb 2020)

En parte veo digno lo que haces porque es valiente y estás hasta los huevos de que te roben, por otro lado si ese modelo de autosuficiencia de implantara volveríamos a la Edad Media con economía de subsistencia, pero quizás es lo que se merece Hezpanha debido al grado de desintegración que ha alcanzado, sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## John Galt 007 (7 Feb 2020)

Me interesa mucho el tema.

Aver si la gente va despertando y repoblando el medio rural.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

grom dijo:


> No pasas pension a tu ex por las niñas?



He estado pasando lo que acordé con mi ex hasta que deje de tener nómina. 
No me compensa trabajar, estaría peor de pasta que ahora. Y por principios me niego a hacerlo:
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...r-a-cambio-de-ver-a-mis-propias-hijas.584674/

Las niñas podrían vivir conmigo sin que la madre tuviera que pasar dinero pero ni quiso ella ni quiso el juez. A ver cuándo tengan 12 años y puedan elegir.


----------



## grom (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> He estado pasando lo que acordé con mi ex hasta que deje de tener nómina.
> No me compensa trabajar, estaría peor de pasta que ahora. Y por principios me niego a hacerlo:
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...r-a-cambio-de-ver-a-mis-propias-hijas.584674/
> 
> Las niñas podrían vivir conmigo sin que la madre tuviera que pasar dinero pero ni quiso ella ni quiso el juez. A ver cuándo tengan 12 años y puedan elegir.



El tema de los niños tiene un componente filosofico.
Yo te aplaudo el modo de vida que has elegido. Sin embargo, imponer a tus hijos ese modo de vida en la sociedad actual, por una eleccion tuya de dejar de remar, seria moralmente muy discutible.

Los hijos son un sumidero de recursos (y tiene todo el sentido que asi sea), comida, ropa, colegio y extraescolares, farmacia, juegos, regalos, fiestas de cumpleaños......
Criar a un hijo con una socializacion "normal" no se hace con 125 eur al mes


----------



## Paradise_man (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tengo reservas fuera del sistema financiero (imprescindible teniendo una ex) para poder manteneme con ese nivel de gasto unos 8 años a precios actuales sin tener que trabajar.
> 
> Dinero anónimo manda si tienes pareja y no quieres ser expoliado en caso de separación. De no haber sido así, estaría de casapapi en Madrid trabajando para mí ex.
> 
> Una vez herede, se acabaron los problemas financieros... Tengo para aguantar hasta entonces.



Para ese tipo de opciones estan las cuentas offshore hombre... tienes ahorros en el extranjero que no aparecen ni pueden ser requisados aunque tengas una ex.... Cuenta inglesa manda,cuenta suiza manda, cuenta puertoriqueña manda (esta no la sabe ni hacienda)


----------



## greg_house (7 Feb 2020)

lumpen parasito


----------



## Greco (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Al ntentarsubir la potencia contratada que estaba en el minimo me dijeron en la compañía eléctrica que tenía que actualizar la instalación primero.
> 
> 
> Pues ese era mi temor antes de venir pero no ha sido así. Tengo más vida social aquí que en Madrid.
> ...



Esos gastos son imposibles, especialmente energía y coche, en energía eléctrica, solamente el fijo ya cuesta eso al mes, salvo que tengas una potencia ridícula y sólo alimentes luces LED, una sola bombona de butano cuesta más que eso, salvo que TODA tu calefaccion, cocina y agua caliente sanitaria vaya por otros medios (comentabas leña) eso es sencillamente imposible.

Para el coche lo mismo, el coste por km de una tartana de segunda mano, con consumo diesel 4l/100km y amortización tendente a infinito, es de 14 €cent/km, es decir 14€ cada 100 km., por lo que entiendo que haces menos de 200km/mes = 2400km/año.

Esa es la vida de alguien que ha decidido vocacionalmente o empujado a ello, auto-marginarse de la sociedad, que puedo entenderlo, incluso admirarlo, pero es austera dentro de lo austero, y te cierra todas las puertas a cualquier proyecto vital que no sea sobrevivir aislado porque no comulgas con la sociedad, y deseas ejercer resistencia pasiva.


----------



## buti (7 Feb 2020)

Una pregunta multiple, cuales son tus gastos mensuales y cuantas personas son?

-gas
-luz
-agua
-internet
-gasolina
-comida/super

gracias y suerte


----------



## bolsayladrillo (7 Feb 2020)

cuál es tu zona ???


----------



## Greco (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> He estado pasando lo que acordé con mi ex hasta que deje de tener nómina.
> No me compensa trabajar, estaría peor de pasta que ahora. Y por principios me niego a hacerlo:
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...r-a-cambio-de-ver-a-mis-propias-hijas.584674/
> 
> Las niñas podrían vivir conmigo sin que la madre tuviera que pasar dinero pero ni quiso ella ni quiso el juez. A ver cuándo tengan 12 años y puedan elegir.



Leyendo el hilo que enlazas yo revisaría alguna de las premisas. Si la madre se hacer cargo de tus dos hijas, sí deberías compensarle algo económicamente por dicho trabajo y responsabilidad.

Y si todo este condicionamiento de tu forma de vida viene de ahí..., no sé, comprueba si te está saliendo igual de bien que suena en tu cabeza cuando lo cuentas, porque yo diría que no...

Condicionar tu vida completamente por un rebote por una situación que tuviste con tu ex-pareja y madre de tus hijas, con mayor o menor razón, suena un poco drástico.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Feb 2020)

Yo estoy en ello. Y me congratulo con tu valentía de llevarlo a cabo. No comulgo con hacerlo de una forma tan austera. Mi intención es irme, si, pero en plan john seymour. Remo y seguiré remando al menos 5 años más para lograr el objetivo.

Un saludo y mucha suerte.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> -Impuestos (IBI, basuras, impuesto de circulación): 20€ al mes prorrateando
> -Energia (luz y butano): 25 €
> -Coche (ITV, taller, gasolina): 30 €
> -Comida (la que no puedo producir yo): 25€
> ...



Impuestos: ok. 

Energía: una bombona de butano ya te cuesta 15€, vale que solo para ducha dura varios meses pero si cocinas con ella ya necesitas una al mes, salvo que comas mucho frío o uses la cocina de leña hasta en Agosto. 
Te quedan 10€ para electricidad, enganche y consumo... difícil lo veo pero sin aparatos eléctricos talvez posible. Tienes lavadora? Nevera? Congelador? Taladros y demás herramientas?

Comida: algo de aceite, sal, chocolate o algún pequeño capricho, ok me lo creo. 

Pero, nunca compras nada de pienso para los animales ni nada para ellos?
Con que agua riegas la huerta? Pozo manual? 
No compras plantón? Tienes invernadero? 
Cero gasto en huerta y animales?

Coche: te falta el seguro, y la amortización. Cuantos km haces al año visitas a Madrid/hijas aparte?

Telefono: internet de donde lo sacas? Tiras de wifi pública?

Ropa y otros gastos: muy poco me parece para tener dos hijas que no querrán ver a su padre vestido "de aquella manera" aunque si tenías mucha de antes bien podrías tirar de ella una buena temporada. 

Pero trabajando huerta y animales la ropa se gasta mucho, unas botas ya te cuestan la mitad, muy poco me parece. 

Otros gastos: nunca necesitas comprar un azadón, un hacha, una sierra, puntas, maderas, etc etc. 
La gasolina y aceite para la motosierra? 

A mí me faltan cosas, algunas imprescindibles, 
pero así y todo olé tus pelotas!!


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

grom dijo:


> El tema de los niños tiene un componente filosofico.
> Yo te aplaudo el modo de vida que has elegido. Sin embargo, imponer a tus hijos ese modo de vida en la sociedad actual, por una eleccion tuya de dejar de remar, seria moralmente muy discutible.
> 
> Los hijos son un sumidero de recursos (y tiene todo el sentido que asi sea), comida, ropa, colegio y extraescolares, farmacia, juegos, regalos, fiestas de cumpleaños......
> Criar a un hijo con una socializacion "normal" no se hace con 125 eur al mes



En mi caso, no confío en que el sistema monetario actual vaya a durar mucho más y no descarto que el reset pueda ser caótico. En ese caso la austeridad no va a ser una opción si no una obligación y más vale estar preparado para ello.

La imposición de un modo de vida a los hijos es inevitable. Creo que es mucho más sana la vida en el campo que en una ciudad, especialmente para los niños. Ahora es la madre quien impone a mis hijas su modo de vida. Me parece que es justo que quien imponga su modo de vida a los niños, se haga cargo de los gastos que esa decisión suponga. 

La "sociedad liquida" de relaciones inconsistentes y superficiales es una cosa de las grandes ciudades donde no se forma una comunidad más que de forma temporal. En un pueblo no ocurre eso. Esto es, en mi opinión, una desnaturalización del ser humano que causa la mayoría de los desórdenes psicológicos de la sociedad actual. No veo que esto sea apartarse de la sociedad pues vivo en una comunidad, no solo en medio del bosque. Es apartarse de ciertos aspectos de la sociedad que me parecen insanos.


Greco dijo:


> Esos gastos son imposibles, especialmente energía y coche, en energía eléctrica, solamente el fijo ya cuesta eso al mes, salvo que tengas una potencia ridícula y sólo alimentes luces LED, una sola bombona de butano cuesta más que eso, salvo que TODA tu calefaccion, cocina y agua caliente sanitaria vaya por otros medios (comentabas leña) eso es sencillamente imposible.
> 
> Para el coche lo mismo, el coste por km de una tartana de segunda mano, con consumo diesel 4l/100km y amortización tendente a infinito, es de 14 €cent/km, es decir 14€ cada 100 km., por lo que entiendo que haces menos de 200km/mes = 2400km/año.
> 
> Esa es la vida de alguien que ha decidido vocacionalmente o empujado a ello, auto-marginarse de la sociedad, que puedo entenderlo, incluso admirarlo, pero es austera dentro de lo austero, y te cierra todas las puertas a cualquier proyecto vital que no sea sobrevivir aislado porque no comulgas con la sociedad, y deseas ejercer resistencia pasiva.



Potencia contratada 1,15 kW. Lo justo para lavar con agua fría. Iluminación led. Nevera en la parte más fría de la casa, apenas consume nada en invierno.
Butano para cocinar y agua caliente principalmente en verano.
En invierno, cocina de leña con paila conectada al circuito de calefacción y a un depósito para agua caliente. La leña es prácticamente gratis (se reparte un quiñón de las tierras municipales cada cierto tiempo).

El coche lo uso lo justo, no le hago mucho más de 200km al mes. Pero hay que tenerlo por si hay alguna urgencia o para transportar lo que necesites (leña, herramientas...)



bolsayladrillo dijo:


> cuál es tu zona ???



Premontaña leonesa. Municipio con menos de 3 habitantes por km2, menos que Siberia. Un lujo en un mundo superpoblado...


Greco dijo:


> Leyendo el hilo que enlazas yo revisaría alguna de las premisas. Si la madre se hacer cargo de tus dos hijas, sí deberías compensarle algo económicamente por dicho trabajo y responsabilidad.
> 
> Y si todo este condicionamiento de tu forma de vida viene de ahí..., no sé, comprueba si te está saliendo igual de bien que suena en tu cabeza cuando lo cuentas, porque yo diría que no...
> 
> Condicionar tu vida completamente por un rebote por una situación que tuviste con tu ex-pareja y madre de tus hijas, con mayor o menor razón, suena un poco drástico.



Soy madmaxista desde antes de la separación, no he acabado aquí por un rebote con mi ex.

La madre se hace cargo de las niñas por decisión unilateral suya. No voy a subvencionar algo que me viene impuesto. De la misma forma que cuando pedí la custodia para mí, no le pedia a mi ex que me pasará manutención por hacerme yo cargo de ellas. 
Si la decisión de mi ex de vivir en Madrid supone un sobrecoste de cerca de 1.000 € al mes respecto a que vivan en el pueblo, es su responsabilidad y por tanto me parece justo que lo asuma ella.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Impuestos: ok.
> 
> Energía: una bombona de butano ya te cuesta 15€, vale que solo para ducha dura varios meses pero si cocinas con ella ya necesitas una al mes, salvo que comas mucho frío o uses la cocina de leña hasta en Agosto.
> Te quedan 10€ para electricidad, enganche y consumo... difícil lo veo pero sin aparatos eléctricos talvez posible. Tienes lavadora? Nevera? Congelador? Taladros y demás herramientas?
> ...



Cierto lo que mencionas.
El gasto de herramientas ya está hecho pero no estoy contando su amortización.

Agua de pozo con bomba de gasolina, no más de 10€ al año.

En plantel y semillas me gastaré unos 25€ al año aunque espero reducirlo y guardar mis propias semillas.

Pienso gratis: me dan 350kg de trigo al año a cambio de dejar a un paisano que plante trigo en una de las fincas que tengo de aprox una hectárea y media. El resto de comida de las gallinas y los conejos lo plantó yo (maíz, berzas forrajeras y alfalfa)

Ropa, hay un mercadillo en la zona donde venden ropa de segunda mano o robada. Pantalones y jerseys a 2 o 3 € cada uno. Zapatos, unas buenas botas de 100€ que duran un par de años sin problema.

Aceite y gasolina de la motosierra serán unos 30€ cada invierno.

Internet, datos del móvil y wifi en el bar.


----------



## Greco (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ...
> 
> Soy madmaxista desde antes de la separación, no he acabado aquí por un rebote con mi ex.
> 
> ...



Eso es como se lo justifica Ud. a sí mismo, las negociaciones no suelen ser (si hay voluntad de llegar a acuerdos), o bien únicamente lo que propones tú, o bien únicamente lo que propongo yo, o nada.

Que Ud. renuncie a un derecho de compensación razonable cuando expresa "cuando pedí la custodia para mí, no le pedia a mi ex que me pasará manutención por hacerme yo cargo de ellas", no implica que la otra parte esté obligada a hacer lo mismo por algo que es justo, razonable y lógico.

Yo entiendo que a Ud. le viene bien, y uno es libre de hacerse todas las trampas al solitario que quiera, pero hay una diferencia entre no asumir un "sobrecoste de cerca de 1.000 € al mes respecto a que vivan en el pueblo" y no pasar absolutamente ningún tipo de compensación (si le he leído correctamente) por el trabajo y la responsabilidad que recae en su ex-pareja, cuando la decisión de tener descendencia fue de ambos inicialmente, supongo.

Amén de consideraciones inasumibles, como por ejemplo, el desarrollo como personas que van a tener dos niñas aisladas donde cristo perdió la boina, viviendo en una economía de subsistencia, una vida que no existe generalizadamente desde hace al menos 45 años.

Medite.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Greco dijo:


> Eso es como se lo justifica Ud. a sí mismo, las negociaciones no suelen ser (si hay voluntad de llegar a acuerdos), o bien únicamente lo que propones tú, o bien únicamente lo que propongo yo, o nada.
> 
> Que Ud. renuncie a un derecho de compensación razonable cuando expresa "cuando pedí la custodia para mí, no le pedia a mi ex que me pasará manutención por hacerme yo cargo de ellas", no implica que la otra parte esté obligada a hacer lo mismo por algo que es justo, razonable y lógico.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que me dices. Como comprenderás hay bastantes más factores en mi decisión aparte de los que he comentado y que tienen que ver con el planteamiento que teníamos mi ex y yo antes de que nacieran las niñas. Pero el hilo no va de eso...

El desarrollo como personas en una ciudad me parece bastante peor que en el campo. Tanto por salud física como mental.

Aislado se vive en una ciudad con relaciones de usar y tirar que finalizan en cuanto se acaba la comunidad que las originó (colegio, instituto, universidad, trabajos...). Hay más niños en la zona y la comunidad que se crea es estable, el pueblo sigue ahí en las diferentes fases de la vida.

Economía de subsistencia es no llegar a fin de mes, algo bastante más común en la ciudad que en el campo.


----------



## Greco (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo lo que me dices. Como comprenderás hay bastantes más factores en mi decisión aparte de los que he comentado y que tienen que ver con el planteamiento que teníamos mi ex y yo antes de que nacieran las niñas. Pero el hilo no va de eso...
> 
> El desarrollo como personas en una ciudad me parece bastante peor que en el campo. Tanto por salud física como mental.
> 
> ...



Fin de la digresión por mi parte, pero razonas con mucha parcialidad, valga lo subrayado como ejemplo, lo mismo aplicaría sí "acabara la comunidad" que constituye el pueblo.

Me sorprende porque al ser foreros viejos he leído muy buenos hilos y análisis tuyos, pero supongo que las cosas de uno no siempre es tan fácil verlas como las que están fuera.

Respecto al tema del hilo, me sigue costando verle la coherencia, si todo lo que dices es cierto, por ejemplo, si esto fuera cierto "me dan 350kg de trigo al año a cambio de dejar a un paisano que plante trigo en una de las fincas que tengo de aprox una hectárea y media" y también es cierto que no pasas pensión de alimentos, esa finca estaría ahora mismo embargada y liquidada para pagar atrasos, por lo que paso a considerar el tema como una fantasía de ficción rústica.


----------



## Me_opongo (7 Feb 2020)

Planificas toda una vida, para al final tener que vivir otra por pelotas.
Salvo que mueras joven y con mucha salud en plena naturaleza, también hay que pensar en el gran declive final que da la vida a los que sobreviven lo suficiente. 

Ojo, que para gente joven con muchos años por delante, puede ser una vida de verdad, y no una vida de humillaciones, impuestos, pagar hasta por respirar y dejarse la piel en un trabajo, que normalmente no es lo que te gusta hacer y casi siempre expuesto a un "o rindes un 125% o puerta".

Pero en la recta final, bueno la cuesta abajo final, que a unos les empieza a llegar a los 55 y a otros a los 70...
Olvídate de doblar el lomo para sacar las patatas. No cuentes con poder subir y bajar las escaleras de tu bonita casa rural de dos plantas (muchísimas).
Ya no te hará gracia que "el Súper" más cercano en el que no comprabas un pimiento y ahora es tu fuente de alimento esté a 20 kilómetros o más y puede que con pista sin asfaltar.

Y ese ambulatorio que no pisaste ni para las vacunas, ahora es el hilo conductor entre la vida y la medio vida achacosa. ¿ A cuántos kilómetros dices que queda?.

¿Y el hospital más cercano?. ¿Aún te gira el cuello lo suficiente para mirar el retrovisor?. No te preocupes, llama al 112, mándale tus coordenadas GPS, y puede que en cuatro horitas de nada la ambulancia te haya encontrado.

Que putada, el sistema de autoabastecimiento energético ha petado y hay que cambiar los paneles solares. ¿ Puedes todavía subir al tejado sin romperte la crisma?. Ni siquiera tienes a tu mujer e hijos para vigilar si te caes, que se hartaron de tanta naturaleza y se volvieron a la gran urbe.

También es una cabronada que a los políticos no les gustase tanto cambio hacia la España despoblada. Ahora tu IBI simbólico, se ha convertido en un IBI de luxe, que para eso tienes aire puro y pagas pocos impuestos...

No digamos que hay que llevarte el agua y la luz al quinto coño, te cobraremos por metro de tubería y metro de cable desde la población grande más cercana hasta tu casa de campo. Faltaría más...

Un poco exagerado que es uno, pero hay una verdad innegable. Con el tiempo, tu auténtica felicidad será tener a mano un matasanos, una farmacia, un hospital, una casa de una planta, un supermercado, una gran superficie comercial, una cafetería...
Incluso otro ser humano con el que intercambiar algún monosílabo.

Eso sí, el que aún tenga tiempo por delante, salud y ganas... Es una vida para vivirla, no para sufrirla, que es lo que hacemos muchas veces. Está claro. Hay alternativas.

Dicen que hay que vivir en el presente estricto, que es la forma de ser feliz, pero yo creo que conviene mirar el horizonte de vez en cuando.

Suerte a los valientes y osados!!!. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vosk (7 Feb 2020)

Un auténtico madmaxista predicando con el ejemplo. Mis diesmil millones. Lo más honorable en mi opinión no es tanto la austeridad y el trabajo que practicas sino los procesos mentales que se llevan a cabo para aguantar ese tipo de vida. 

¿Fue duro descontaminarse? ¿Alguna vez estuviste a punto de tirar la toalla en este proyecto?


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Greco dijo:


> Fin de la digresión por mi parte, pero razonas con mucha parcialidad, valga lo subrayado como ejemplo, lo mismo aplicaría sí "acabara la comunidad" que constituye el pueblo.
> 
> Me sorprende porque al ser foreros viejos he leído muy buenos hilos y análisis tuyos, pero supongo que las cosas de uno no siempre es tan fácil verlas como las que están fuera.
> 
> Respecto al tema del hilo, me sigue costando verle la coherencia, si todo lo que dices es cierto, por ejemplo, si esto fuera cierto "me dan 350kg de trigo al año a cambio de dejar a un paisano que plante trigo en una de las fincas que tengo de aprox una hectárea y media" y también es cierto que no pasas pensión de alimentos, esa finca estaría ahora mismo embargada y liquidada para pagar atrasos, por lo que paso a considerar el tema como una fantasía de ficción rústica.



Libre eres de creerme o no... Hay algún forero que te puede confirmar si vivo aquí o no porque le conozco en persona porque no vive lejos. @currigrino aunque tal vez tampoco le creas a el.

Vivo en el pueblo de la familia paterna de mi padre y las tierras están a su nombre aunque sea yo quien las gestione. 

El juicio con mi ex, está recurrido. Aún no hay sentencia firme, espero que salga en breve la sentencia. 

Y tienes razón, es más fácil analizar fríamente la sociedad o la economía que tu propia vida.

Saludos!


----------



## Greco (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Libre eres de creerme o no... Hay algún forero que te puede confirmar si vivo aquí o no porque le conozco en persona porque no vive lejos. @currigrino aunque tal vez tampoco le creas a el.
> 
> Vivo en el pueblo de la familia paterna de mi padre y las tierras están a su nombre aunque sea yo quien las gestione.
> 
> ...



No se te olvide poner el coche a nombre de alguien a quien no puedan embargar. De hecho, cualquier bien, ah, y lo que comentabas de heredar, olvídate, van a estar ahí esperando.

Sinceramente, no cuadra nada con nada, o te lo estás montando extraordinariamente mal, al menos en lo que a tu actitud con tus hijas (y su madre), y problemas legales derivados que te va a traer se refiere.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Planificas toda una vida, para al final tener que vivir otra por pelotas.
> Salvo que mueras joven y con mucha salud en plena naturaleza, también hay que pensar en el gran declive final que da la vida a los que sobreviven lo suficiente.
> 
> Ojo, que para gente joven con muchos años por delante, puede ser una vida de verdad, y no una vida de humillaciones, impuestos, pagar hasta por respirar y dejarse la piel en un trabajo, que normalmente no es lo que te gusta hacer y casi siempre expuesto a un "o rindes un 125% o puerta".
> ...



Hay consultorio médico en cada pedanía del municipio. En mi pueblo pasa 2 veces a la semana. Hospital más cercano a 15 min en coche, una ambulancia en la ciudad puede tardar más que eso en llegar a donde estés.

Pero si, mucha gente deja el pueblo cuando la salud empieza a fallar. Pero también ves a abuelos cortando leña con cerca de 90 años. Ya veremos cuando llegue el momento...



T. Soprano dijo:


> Un auténtico madmaxista predicando con el ejemplo. Mis diesmil millones. Lo más honorable en mi opinión no es tanto la austeridad y el trabajo que practicas sino los procesos mentales que se llevan a cabo para aguantar ese tipo de vida.
> 
> ¿Fue duro descontaminarse? ¿Alguna vez estuviste a punto de tirar la toalla en este proyecto?



Al comienzo fue duro y me pregunté más de una vez que cojones hago aquí. Ta de cerca de un año en adaptarme. Eso si, ahora espero no tener que volver a la ciudad.

Tirar la toalla no, soy madmaxista y si estoy aquí es por algo. Y no es sólo por mi, tengo dos hijas a quienes proteger en caso de que el reset monetario sea difícil.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Greco dijo:


> No se te olvide poner el coche a nombre de alguien a quien no puedan embargar. De hecho, cualquier bien, ah, y lo que comentabas de heredar, olvídate, van a estar ahí esperando.
> 
> Sinceramente, no cuada nada con nada, o te lo estás montando extraordinariamente mal, al menos en lo que a tu actitud con tus hijas (y su madre), y problemas legales derivados que te va a traer se refiere.



Entiendo que te faltan datos para poder valorar si lo estoy haciendo bien o mal. La herencia que espero da de sobra para cubrir todo lo que me puedan reclamar y más.

De todas formas, si no me crees, porqué me preguntas?

Pd. Mis hijas me adoran y están encantadas cada vez que las puedo traer al pueblo conmigo.


----------



## tolondango (7 Feb 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Maravilloso y es exactamente lo que pienso - y a lo que humildemente aspiro.
> 
> Pregunta de cara a evitarse problemas jurídico-urbanístico-fiscales de un lego como yo en la materia.
> Qué es menos problemático:
> ...



Aunque la pregunta no era para mí, te informo por mi experiencia. Si quieres construir desde 0, como te pillen, ve preparando proyecto de arquitectura, permiso de obra, y si está en terreno rústico, informe de impacto medioambiental. Una pasta. Luego a construir conforme a proyecto, claro.
Si compras una casa en buen estado, relativamente, puedes hacer pequeñas reformas sin que nadie te moleste, lo haces poco a poco y sin que se note mucho en el exterior para no levantar la liebre.
A partir de ahí, tú decides. 

Enviado desde mi SM-T580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Greco (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo que te faltan datos para poder valorar si lo estoy haciendo bien o mal. La herencia que espero da de sobra para cubrir todo lo que me puedan reclamar y más.
> 
> De todas formas, si no me crees, porqué me preguntas?
> 
> Pd. Mis hijas me adoran y están encantadas cada vez que las puedo traer al pueblo conmigo.



Si claro, sólo conozco la información que has puesto en este hilo y en el que enlazabas antes, espero que lo estes haciendo bien, que lo hagas todavía mejor cuando mejore tu sentido de la justicia y de la responsabilidad, y que te vaya lo mejor posible.


----------



## Galvani (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aparte de los que mencionas, también hay bastante mini-rentistas que viven de alquilar el piso que tenian
> 
> El tema hijos no es tanto problema: transporte, comedor y libros gratuitos por vivir en la España vacía. Al menos donde yo estoy.
> 
> ...



Yo solo digo que conozco a un hombre en el pueblo que se dedica a eso (es de allí y lleva toda la vida haciendo esas tareas y aparte tiene unas ovejas, un huerto...)Y ni fines de semana ni nada. Esta jodido de las rodillas etc. Y este no es como un autónomo que no coge vacaciones porque gana pasta trabajando. Gana para vivir y malamente. El campo y ganadería solo da dinero a quien tiene mucho. Los demás son esclavos y encima sin vacaciones ni nada. Cobran en B y encima mierda.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Greco dijo:


> Si claro, sólo conozco la información que has puesto en este hilo y en el que enlazabas antes, espero que lo estes haciendo bien, que lo hagas todavía mejor cuando mejore tu sentido de la justicia y de la responsabilidad, y que te vaya lo mejor posible.



Gracias.

Mi sentido de la justicia es el que es y me mantengo firme en el:
He estado dos años en Madrid con custodia compartida. Cuando vine al pueblo (algo en lo que estaba de acuerdo mi ex cuando tuvimos a las niñas, ese era el proyecto), quise seguir con custodia compartida estando las niñas un año en cada sitio para que pudieran elegir ellas donde preferirían vivir una vez tuviesen 12 años. Mi ex no quiso y solicito custodia en exclusiva, así que yo también la solicite para mí.

Por nuestra situación, ni con el dinero que pide mi ex tendria para mantener a las niñas, ni yo para poder ir a verlas (ir 3 fines de semana al mes es mi mayor gasto). Mientras que conmigo si que hubiese sido viable sin que mi ex tuviera que pagar nada (en el momento del juicio yo tenía trabajo). El juicio lo perdí y está recurrido. Eso sí, ahora el juez no me va a poder poner la pensión que imponía en un primer momento porque no tengo ingresos...

No soy la persona más responsable del mundo pero mi ex mucho menos, vive por encima de sus posibilidades y endeudada. Cuando su situación económica sea inviable, es cuestión de tiempo, las niñas van a tener una casa donde vivir y yo volveré a currar si hace falta.

Bueno, ya está bien de mi vida privada que no va de eso el hilo 


Galvani dijo:


> Yo solo digo que conozco a un hombre en el pueblo que se dedica a eso (es de allí y lleva toda la vida haciendo esas tareas y aparte tiene unas ovejas, un huerto...)Y ni fines de semana ni nada. Esta jodido de las rodillas etc. Y este no es como un autónomo que no coge vacaciones porque gana pasta trabajando. Gana para vivir y malamente. El campo y ganadería solo da dinero a quien tiene mucho. Los demás son esclavos y encima sin vacaciones ni nada. Cobran en B y encima mierda.



Ovejas, vacas y cerdos efectivamente te obligan a estar 24/7 y no tener vacaciones. Yo he dejado a las gallinas 15 días solas sin problemas. Los conejos si tienen agua y comida igual. Además, una vez tienes una red social la gente se ayuda y dar pienso y agua a conejos y gallinas no son más de 10 minutos.
Dejando bien regada la huerta, puedes irte una semana sin que pase nada.

Mi idea no es hacerme rico del campo o la ganadería donde sólo teniendo grandes cantidades puedes hacer dinero. Ya he dicho que es más por principios y no pagar impuestos a un Estado que ha acabado con la igualdad ante la ley entre otras aberraciones. Me repatea saber que mi dinero va a pagar la buena vida de gente que me considera un potencial violador o agresor por mi sexo. Me repatea un sistema que ha endeudado a mis hijas sin que hayan podido siquiera validarlo en las urnas. 

Mi sentido de la justicia y responsabilidad por las futuras generaciones, me piden dejar de alimentar a la bestia en las medidas de mis posibilidades. En fin, este tampoco es el tema del hilo.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Desbrozar terrenos, poda de árboles, trabajos de jardinería...
> 
> Aquí vive mucha gente mayor que ya no puede hacer esos trabajos



Eso es lo que yo hago. 

Al margen, un par de veces al año, voy a Barcelona. Preparo cosas para clientes y "tengo para el invierno".

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Feb 2020)

No puedo decir otra cosa.... 
Enhorabuena Spielzeug... 
Poca gente esta preparada, sobre todo mentalmente, para un tipo de vida así, que por otro lado es la natural del ser humano y no vivir amontonados como cucarachas, hacer colas para todo.... "incluso asta para ir a trabajar" que ya es la repera, sin lugar a dudas el contacto con la naturaleza te hace tanto mentalmente como físicamente un ser "muy superior" aparte de ser mucho mejor persona, es algo que hay que probarlo, por que con palabras es difícil de explicar, por lo menos para mí. 
Felicidades compañero!


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Depende de cómo esté la casa. Siempre va a haber algo que arreglar. Algunas cosas las podrás hacer tú solo y otras te tocará contratar a alguien si no sabes. Por ejemplo, para la instalación eléctrica tuve que contratar un profesional porque no tengo ni idea del tema. Eso sí, por principios (y por economía) todo en negro
> 
> En mi caso la casa está bastante bien pero los almacenes y cuadras ha habido que arreglar bastante.



En qué zona está?

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Desbrozar se cobra por aquí entre 12 y 15€ la hora. Poda y jardinería entre 8 y 10€ la hora.
> 
> Hay más curros pero para mujeres limpiando por horas o cuidando ancianos que no sé a cuánto cobran



Me apunto!!!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Max Aub (7 Feb 2020)

Depauperación, no gracias. La cuestión está en hacer lo que te gusta generando buen cash sano.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No puedo decir otra cosa....
> Enhorabuena Spielzeug...
> Poca gente esta preparada, sobre todo mentalmente, para un tipo de vida así, que por otro lado es la natural del ser humano y no vivir amontonados como cucarachas, hacer colas para todo.... "incluso asta para ir a trabajar" que ya es la repera, sin lugar a dudas el contacto con la naturaleza te hace tanto mentalmente como físicamente un ser "muy superior" aparte de ser mucho mejor persona, es algo que hay que probarlo, por que con palabras es difícil de explicar, por lo menos para mí.
> Felicidades compañero!



Gracias Piel de Luna.

Es difícil de explicar con palabras ciertamente... Hay cosas que hay que vivirlas para hacerse una idea. Ahora cada vez que vengo a Madrid, se que no voy a poder vivir en una ciudad sin estar amargado viviendo hacinado entre gente estresada.

Pero también depende de cada uno, otra gente no es capaz de adaptarse...

Saludos!


----------



## Beto (7 Feb 2020)

me alegra que te sientas bien, pero justamente eso es lo que se puede hacer en el pueblo sin ser el raro (depende del pueblo, claro). En ciudad esa actitud hace desconfiar de que "algo buscas"


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Feb 2020)

Veo que no soy el único. Yo tengo previsto jubilarme a los 45, soltero. A los 42 termino de pagar cipoteca, después ahorraré a tope 3 años (unos 70 mil fácil) y luego paro 2 años + curro en negro (trabajo en negro de mecanico / manitas casa / programador y porno chacho si hace falta) siguiendo ahorrando claro pero con algún lujo, y luego la de 6 meses y luego a pedir ayudas renta minima etc hasta la jubilacion. Tengo conocimientos y maquinaria de todo tipo por lo que todo me lo puedo hacer yo mismo, y si no existe me lo fabrico.

Una vez pagada la cipoteca mis gastos son:

Alimentos ----------> 120 mes (tengo huerto + gallinas, de vez en cuado me doy algun lujo como entrecote)
Luz -----------------> 20 eur mes (media anual, todo electrico calefaccion bomba calor)
Agua ---------------> 15 mes (imposible bajarlo, el 95% son conceptos fijos, hay que hacer algun invento con el vecino...)
Fibra y movil ------> 35 mes (puedo bajarlo a 25, pero necesito fibra si o si por mi trabajo)
Ibi vado basuras:-->100 mes (se puede bajar 30% ibi si hago instalacion solar y 2 eur mensual si llevo cosas para reciclar en el punto de basuras)
Moto 125 ----------> 20 mes (seguro, gasolina, itv, mantenimiento...)


Ocio, ropa, restaurantes 0 mes (solo compro cosas cuando se rompen otras, y ocio cuando me lo pide el body, alguna vez tandas en circuito o cine)

Mas o menos sobre 320 eur al mes.

Sí se puede, tenia razon el koletarra y la montero la más puta del mundo entero. Jake mate funcivagos, quien es el vago ahora?

Sí, podría vivir como un rico y estrenar bmw cada 2 años, pero prefiero vivir como un pobre y tener el tiempo para mí, vengo de una familia pobre así que ya estoy acostumbrado a vivir con lo necesario y encontrar la felicidad en otra parte.


----------



## Muttley (7 Feb 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> luego paro 2 años + curro en negro (trabajo en negro de mecanico / manitas + programador y porno chacho si hace falta), y luego la de 6 meses y luego a pedir ayudas renta minima etc hasta la jubilacion. Tengo conocimientos y maquinaria de todo tipo por lo que todo me lo puedo hacer yo mismo, y si no existe me lo fabrico.



¿Qué le hace pensar que vaya a haber ayudas de renta mínima dentro de 10 años? O de 5? o jubilación decente de mismo poder adquisitivo al actual en 20 años?
O que le paguen desempleo en 5 años lo que se pague ahora.
La gran mayoría de los que estamos aquí creemos que las cosas se van a poner feas.
No madmax, al menos yo no lo creo. Pero si recortes profundos de prestación estatal a todos los niveles (educación, sanidad, pensiones, paro...).
Condiciones actuales NO garantizan condiciones futuras.
Yo por eso no dejaré de trabajar mientras pueda, haciendo deberes, inviertiendo en oro-plata y en activos que me puedan dar ingresos pasivos que me den seguridad total a mi y a los míos. 
No sé hasta cuando viviré pero los recursos se comen muy rápido si solo se depende la pensión. Y tiene pinta que la nuestra va a ser exigua. Las matemáticas no son tan flexibles como algunos querrían.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Feb 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que vaya a haber ayudas de renta mínima dentro de 10 años? O de 5? o jubilación decente de mismo poder adquisitivo al actual en 20 años?
> O que te paguen de desempleo en 5 años lo que se pague ahora.
> La gran mayoría de los que estamos aquí creemos que las cosas se van a poner feas.
> No madmax, al menos yo no lo creo. Pero si recortes profundos de prestación estatal a todos los niveles (educación, sanidad, pensiones, paro...).
> ...



Si no hay rentas minimas para inmigrantes y gente sin trabajo jubilados etc, habrá canibalismo.

Habrá rentas hasta que siga funcionando la impresora, anque sean 300 eur al mes a los jubilados para que no se mueran de hambre. Vamos a un sistema de rentas para todos, sobretodo a los parásitos, que cada vez son más. Estoy deacuerdo que van a evitar el mad max los de arriba, van a empobrecernos a camara lenta (aunque los terroristas de la PSOE y los comunistas están pisando el acelerador para robar en el bolsillo del trabajador, hay que pagar la deuda y ellos quieren trincar lo suyo), por ejemplo bajar las ayudas cada 2 o 3 años un 5% easy

Hablando de inversiones, la mejor inversión de mi vida es la de adquirir conocimientos y ser independiente, la segunda mejor inversion tener armas, la tercera cambiar papelitos por los metales que usted comenta y bienes de primera necesidad que valdrán más que el oro, se lo aseguro.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Si hay otro patadon para adelante para mantener el chiringuito fiat cuando llegue la próxima crisis financiera, va a ser con paguitas para todos. Paguitas que en una ciudad serán miseria pero en el campo puede ser una cantidad más que suficiente.

Si no hay patadon (o cuando las paguitas para todos hayan creado aún más problemas al sistema monetario) veo una alta posibilidad de que haya un periodo complicado en el que creo que será más seguro pasarlo en el campo.


----------



## Muttley (7 Feb 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Si no hay rentas minimas para inmigrantes y gente sin trabajo jubilados etc, habrá canibalismo.
> 
> Habrá rentas hasta que siga funcionando la impresora, anque sean 300 eur al mes a los jubilados para que no se mueran de hambre. Vamos a un sistema de rentas para todos, sobretodo a los parásitos, que cada vez son más. Estoy deacuerdo que van a evitar el mad max los de arriba, van a empobrecernos a camar lenta, por ejemplo bajar las ayudas cada 2 o 3 años un 5% easy
> 
> Hablando de inversiones, la mejor inversión de mi vida es la de adquirir conocimientos y ser independiente, la segunda mejor inversion tener armas, la tercera cambiar papelitos por los metales que usted comenta y bienes de primera necesidad que valdrán más que el oro, se lo aseguro.



No habrá canibalismo.
Habrá viejos llenando bolsas en el súper como en USA. O muriéndose por no poder pagar gastos médicos.
EEUU tiene un problema con sus pensiones, te contamos por qué
Hacia esto vamos. Solo los sueldos de más de 100000 euros tiene las “armas” para mantener el nivel de vida en la jubilación. Los demás el chopped como fuente de proteínas con 85 años sino se actúa desde ya e inteligentemente. 
La impresora solo lleva funcionando casi 50 años. Un suspiro. Y a toda máquina únicamente desde hace 15. Tan pronto como llegó puede volver a irse....como ocurrió en el 29. De un día para otro.

El conocimiento es poder. Totalmente de acuerdo. Se lo dice alguien que colecciona libros de ingeniería, electricidad, carpintería, hidráulica, botanica, farmacología, construcción, termodinámica o motores todo por supuesto pre-1960. Esos que no necesitan electronica y se construyen con hierro, madera, cobre u otros elementos básicos.
Por si esto de google se va a tomar por google, quien sabe.
Lo de las armas también lo llevo.
Solo espero no tener que usarlo. Y no creo que lo use.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Feb 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No habrá canibalismo.
> Habrá viejos llenando bolsas en el súper como en USA. O muriéndose por no poder pagar gastos médicos.
> EEUU tiene un problema con sus pensiones, te contamos por qué
> Hacia esto vamos. Solo los sueldos de más de 100000 euros tiene las “armas” para mantener el nivel de vida en la jubilación. Los demás el chopped como fuente de proteínas con 85 años sino se actúa desde ya e inteligentemente.
> ...



Tiene usted una librería que vale oro. Le anímo a compartirla con la comunidad.

Estoy deacuerdo nuestro enemigo es la inflación y el copago que irán metiendo en muchos servicios, otra opción que no he comentado y no he descartado es trabajar a media jornada por lo que usted comenta, pero esto afectaria negativamente a la cuantia de la jubilacion creo. Igualmente podemos cubrirnos de inflación con oro y demases.

Algo me dice que me tocará volver al pueblo de mis padres y abuelos y aprender hacer la matanza del cerdo.


----------



## melch (7 Feb 2020)

Tienes familia (mujer hijos) o vives tú solo?


----------



## andyy (7 Feb 2020)

melch, por el amor de dios, tenga un poco de educación y léase el hilo completo antes de preguntar lo primero q se le venga a la cabeza. Son solo 10 interesantes minutos y está todo respondido.
Se lo digo yo porque el creador del hilo es tan discreto q no le dirá a usted nada.


----------



## Humim (8 Feb 2020)

creo que estais equivocado, la estion no es dejar de remar, porque sino no puedes consumir y estas jodido , sino robarle al estado, roba roba quita, algunas veces el estado te robará a ti otras tú a él, y hasta aqui puedo leer, *ser funcionario es el camino* mis pequeños aprendices


----------



## Jebediah (8 Feb 2020)

Humim dijo:


> creo que estais equivocado, la estion no es dejar de remar, porque sino no puedes consumir y estas jodido , sino robarle al estado, roba roba quita, algunas veces el estado te robará a ti otras tú a él, y hasta aqui puedo leer, *ser funcionario es el camino* mis pequeños aprendices



Personalmente siento esencial tener en el círculo íntimo familiar al menos un funcionario. Mi pareja lo es (profesora) y cada fin de mes tengo la agradable sensación de que recibo parte de lo que me roban en impuestos cuando veo su nómina de 2.300€ netos. Si no fuera funcionaria, seguiría despotricando contra el sistema y los mangoneos que los políticos, pero de éste modo me siento un poco más aliviado de la presión fiscal.

Edito para aclarar que soy autónomo y gerente de una empresa con 15 empleados; y que a parte de en todos los políticos, me cago en todos los asalariados que se quejan de "los jefes que no dan palo al agua y van con su mercedes a sentarse en la oficina". Paletos.


----------



## Humim (8 Feb 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Personalmente siento esencial tener en el círculo íntimo familiar al menos un funcionario. Mi pareja lo es (profesora) y cada fin de mes tengo la agradable sensación de que recibo parte de lo que me roban en impuestos cuando veo su nómina de 2.300€ netos. Si no fuera funcionaria, seguiría despotricando contra el sistema y los mangoneos que los políticos, pero de éste modo me siento un poco más aliviado de la presión fiscal.



así es , justamente soy profesor tb pero cobro un poco menos y eso que tengo mucha antigüedad (20 años) supongo que tu pareja será algún cargo o algo porque los profes (si es secundaria) cobran sobre 1850 mas o menos, bueno aunque depende de la comunidad autónoma, tengo entendido que en cataluña cobran un poco más , yo soy de la valenciana


----------



## Salgado Solitario (8 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En invierno, cocina de leña con paila conectada al circuito de calefacción y a un depósito para agua caliente. La leña es prácticamente gratis (se reparte un quiñón de las tierras municipales cada cierto tiempo).



Esta parte me parece muy interesante, podrías explicar como lo has montado?
Supongo que es una cocina calefactora pero como conectas el sistema de agua caliente sanitaria? Tienes algún esquema, fotos, referencias, etc que ayude a visualizarlo?

Lo digo por dos razones, una que tengo entendido que es relativamente complicado hacerlo bien y no todos los fontaneros son capaces de hacerlo, muchos ni idea. 
Por otro lado se me antoja que barato no sale y me parece incluso un lujo para ese estilo de vida tan austero como planteas. 
En cuanto te salido montar el sistema?

Comento también que tengo visto algún sistema relativamente simple e ingenioso paa tener agua caliente (en los grifos) con una cocina económica. El truco consistía en simplemente hacer pasar una cañería por el depósito de agua de la cocina económica, y ahí dentro meter un circuito de cobre a modo de intercambiador de calor de forma que el agua de la paila calentase a la que circulaba por el interior de la tubería. Claro que no daba para un uso demasiado intensivo, pero el apaño lo hacía. 
Tú sistema me parece mucho más logrado de ahí la pregunta


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Feb 2020)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Esta parte me parece muy interesante, podrías explicar como lo has montado?
> Supongo que es una cocina calefactora pero como conectas el sistema de agua caliente sanitaria? Tienes algún esquema, fotos, referencias, etc que ayude a visualizarlo?
> 
> Lo digo por dos razones, una que tengo entendido que es relativamente complicado hacerlo bien y no todos los fontaneros son capaces de hacerlo, muchos ni idea.
> ...



El sistema de calefacción (radiadores, depósito para el agua caliente y la cocina calefactora) estaban en la casa cuando la compré. No sabría decirte cuánto hubiese costado de haberlo tenido que hacer entero pero posiblemente supere los 7.000€.

En mi zona es un sistema bastante común en las casas y los fontaneros de por aquí si que están acostumbrados a trabajarlos. Supongo que será igual en otras zonas de clima frío. En otros sitios, posiblemente los fontaneros no sepan hacerlo porque no es necesario.

El sistema es cojonudo: sale casi más barata la energía en invierno que en verano si te cortas tu la leña claro. Eso sí, da trabajo porque aparte de la leña tienes que ir limpiando la cocina calefactora cada cierto tiempo de hollín. La gente se va pasando a calefacción de pellets por comodidad.

De todas formas, si el clima no es tan frío puede haber soluciones más económicas.

@Muttley . Aprovecho para animarte a abrir un hilo con los títulos de tu biblioteca que parece muy interesante.
@calopez . Subforo prepper ya!


----------



## currigrino (8 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Libre eres de creerme o no... Hay algún forero que te puede confirmar si vivo aquí o no porque le conozco en persona porque no vive lejos. @currigrino aunque tal vez tampoco le creas a el.
> 
> Vivo en el pueblo de la familia paterna de mi padre y las tierras están a su nombre aunque sea yo quien las gestione.
> 
> ...



Confirmo.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (8 Feb 2020)

@Spielzeug tengo algunas preguntas más sobre el sistema, que pasa si se corta la electricidad? Dejaría de funcionar la bomba de circulación del agua y podría haber algún problema de sobrepresión. Puedes encender la cocina con normalidad en caso de ausencia de suministro eléctrico?

Y encuanto al consumo de leña, gasta mucha? Cada cuanto tiempo le tienes que meter carga? 
Cuanto tiempo tiene que estar encendida al día para que caliente el agua en un día normal? 

Crees que dá problemas de encendido, mucho humo y demás? 

Que opinión te merece el sistema encuanto a comodidad y efectividad semi-colapsista?


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Feb 2020)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> @Spielzeug tengo algunas preguntas más sobre el sistema, que pasa si se corta la electricidad? Dejaría de funcionar la bomba de circulación del agua y podría haber algún problema de sobrepresión. Puedes encender la cocina con normalidad en caso de ausencia de suministro eléctrico?
> 
> Y encuanto al consumo de leña, gasta mucha? Cada cuanto tiempo le tienes que meter carga?
> Cuanto tiempo tiene que estar encendida al día para que caliente el agua en un día normal?
> ...



No se me ha dado el caso de estar sin luz para poder responderte. Podría ocurrir lo que comentas de la sobrepresión. Aunque si estás atento a la temperatura del circuito y dejas de echar leña a partir de que alcance cierta temperatura el agua no creo que hubiese problema incluso sin bomba de circulación.

Dependiendo del tipo de leña tendrás que ir echando cada más o menos tiempo. También aguanta más o menos en función de lo que abras el tiro. Con roble, bien cargada y a medio tiro, puede aguantar unas tres horas con llama y un par de horas más con brasas. Con madera de chopo la mitad de tiempo. Mucha gente echa leña y carbón o solo carbón para que aguante más tiempo.

Respecto al consumo depende igualmente de tipo de leña, del frío que haga, del aislamiento de la casa, de cuanto espacio quieras calentar... En mi caso más o menos una tonelada de leña de roble al mes en los meses más fríos.

Cuanto tarda en calentar agua exclusivamente? No te se decir porque yo la enciendo y no me fijo... Pero igualmente dependerá de la temperatura a la que le entre el agua y de sí tienes abierto o cerrado el resto del circuito. No creo que tardase mucho en verano con el resto del circuito cerrado en llenarse el depósito de agua caliente pero ya te digo que no he hecho la prueba. No apetece nada encenderla en verano...  

Puede dar problemas de humo al encenderla especialmente la primera vez de la temporada. Si fuera hace más calor que dentro de la casa, puede costar que tire bien y te entra algo de humo. Pero normalmente, si está limpio el tiro y lo que es la cocina en sí, no suele dar problemas.

Realmente merece la pena para sitios fríos. 100% aconsejado en caso de madmax (tú solo no puedes hacer pellets pero si coger leña) e igualmente para lonchafinismo ya que la leña es lo más barato que hay con diferencia si la cortas tu mismo. Cocinas, calientas la casa y tienes agua caliente todo a la vez, realmente es una gozada y sale barato una vez tienes la instalación.

Si es por comodidad, una caldera de pellets le da mil vueltas. La puedes programar, no hay que recargarla cada tan poco tiempo, no mancha tanto...


----------



## currigrino (8 Feb 2020)

Venga va, me meto a explicar cosas:

Una cocina de leña con paila puede ser autónoma de la luz si se utilizan sistemas de termosifón para conducir el agua hasta los radiadores. Eso si: hay que hacer bien los calculos de diámetro de tuberías,distancia y capacidad de la instalación. Muchas veces estos cálculos se hacen "a ojo de buen cubero" y al final hay que meter una bomba porque hay habitaciones alejadas a las que no llega el calor, porque la leña utilizada no da suficientes calorias, o porque se amplía la instalación original, pero si está bien dimensionado todo, funciona de maravilla solo con el termosifón.

Y ya en cuanto a lo de vivir por aqui... Una de las cosas mas importantes es la reciprocidad en las faenas y productos. Yo por ejemplo soy fontanero y reparo también cosas mecánicas y eléctricas, y muchas veces ni siquiera le cobro a los vecinos por chorradas como rearmar térmicos o arrancarles el tractor con las pinzas porque se quedaron sin batería, y ellos me llenan la casa de productos de la huerta con una generosidad casi abrumadora. A fin de cuentas muchos son jubilados y poco mas hacen que cuidar el huerto y cuatro gallinas, pero saben que pueden confiar en que un domingo saldré de casa presto a ver que le pasa a su caldera de gasoil o su lavadora, o a ayudarles a descargar un tractor de leña, y lo agradecen de mil maneras. Solo hay que darles confianza. Son cosas que en una cuiudad son impensables. 

Otro ejemplo: Compramos mi pareja y yo una casa en el pueblo de 225m2 de parcela y 200m2 construídos (dos contrucciones de dos pisos, 1 en ruinas) por 8.000E. Pagamos 22E de IBI. La licencia para "retejar" costó 16E, y con ella estoy cambiando todas las maderas de la estructura que estaban en mal estado, aislando con placas de lana de roca de 10cm, colocando barreras de vapor y lámina impermeable-transpirable sobre las que colocaré un entarimado de chopo y las tejas antiguas. Los andamios me los ha prestado un vecino. Otro me deja enchufar la corriente hasta que ponga las placas solares. Otro mas ya se ha ofrecido a ayudarme con la solera... Si te portas bien con la gente del pueblo te sobran manos para ayudarte. En cuanto al ayuntamiento: Ni un solo problema. En los municipios pequeños las cosas van de otra manera. Esto en un pueblo grande es impensable sin licencia de obra mayor, proyecto de obra, seguridad, contenedor de desescombro, señalización vial...

Otra ventaja es que, si eres espabilado, puedes usar la madera del quiñón de leña para hacerte tablas. Yo tengo secando unas cuantas tablas de encina que corté en el monte y con las que haré la escalera, la encimera de la cocina y mas cosas. WP-20190410-001-1

Y mas cosas: El panadero te viene a la puerta de casa diariamente. Cada tres días el camión de la carne con café, azucar, bebidas, frutos secos, galletas y tal. Pescadero los viernes. Droguería los martes. Cada mes +/- vienen otros y montan unas mesas con ropa, menaje del hogar... Son mas caros que irte al mecadona, claro, pero si piensas en mover el coche hasta el mercadona mas cercano (22km) y el tiempo que pierdes, merece la pena comprarles y pagar ese servicio a la puerta de casa. 

Yo ahora mismo curro haciendo mantenimiento en edificios públicos por el noroeste de España, y la empresa me pone el coche y resto de gastos, por lo que mi situación actual es idílica, pero he tenido temporadas largas (años) en los que solo con las chapucillas con los vecinos de este pueblo y alrededores he vivido muy bien. Sin lujos, pero sin penurias. Puedes sacar para vivir bien incluso solamente buscando setas (lo he hecho), pero eso si: hay que tener ganas de trabajar. No es necesario romperte el cuerpo, y puedes tener todas las horas muertas que te de la gana, pero cuando reparten leña, vas a currar de sol a sol y vas a ayudar a quien te lo pida o veas que le hace falta. 

La reciprocidad es el tema olvidado del madmaxista, y sin embargo, uno de los mas importantes.

Está todo un poco caótico, pero en general es una imagen fiel de la vida en un pequeño pueblo Leonés


----------



## Trollkien (8 Feb 2020)

en cuanto legalicen la maria terapeutica... todos al campo


----------



## currigrino (8 Feb 2020)

Se me olvidaba: Tenemos un helicoptero medicalizado en una base a 22km de casa (ya lo he visto aterrizar en el pueblo por un infarto), apoyado por un todoterreno medicalizado para casos de ventiscas y tal. L digo por un comentario de por ahí arriba donde decían que en caso de emergencia había que esperar 4 horas... Ni de coña. Estamos mejor que en una ciudad a merced de los atascos.


----------



## timi (8 Feb 2020)

Muchas felicidades, yo cambie de la ciudad al monte hace como 20 años y por nada del mundo lo cambio

me caliento con leña, el agua caliente con placas solares térmicas, y el año pasado instale placas solares fotovoltaicas, pero de momento sin baterías

Huerto, animales , con curro los 2 pero preparando el tema para lo que nos vendrá.

Hace unos años instale un horno a leña y es una pasada el juego que da y con 4 palos de mierda recogidos en 10 minutos cocinas lo que quieras , carne, pan, pizzas ,,, una gozada.

Y lo que se aprende haciendo de paleta, electricista, fontanero, hortelano,,,,, eso no tiene precio.


----------



## Akela 14 (8 Feb 2020)

Enhorabuena a todos los que vivís tranquilos, remando poco y sin mucho estrés.

Mención especial a currigrino, te honra lo que haces de ayudar a la gente mayor con pequeñas cosas que para ellos pueden ser un poco liosas sin cobrarles nada de dinero.


----------



## Beto (9 Feb 2020)

currigrino dijo:


> Venga va, me meto a explicar cosas:
> 
> Una cocina de leña con paila puede ser autónoma de la luz si se utilizan sistemas de termosifón para conducir el agua hasta los radiadores. Eso si: hay que hacer bien los calculos de diámetro de tuberías,distancia y capacidad de la instalación. Muchas veces estos cálculos se hacen "a ojo de buen cubero" y al final hay que meter una bomba porque hay habitaciones alejadas a las que no llega el calor, porque la leña utilizada no da suficientes calorias, o porque se amplía la instalación original, pero si está bien dimensionado todo, funciona de maravilla solo con el termosifón.
> 
> ...




hay un hilo por ahi de vivir en un pueblo y la muchos decian que si tienes suerte el vecino no te apuñala por la espalda....vamos, que los pueblos son el infierno y llenos de mala gente....como siempre, tiene que haber de todo


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Feb 2020)

Beto dijo:


> hay un hilo por ahi de vivir en un pueblo y la muchos decian que si tienes suerte el vecino no te apuñala por la espalda....vamos, que los pueblos son el infierno y llenos de mala gente....como siempre, tiene que haber de todo



Ese era uno de mis temores y por eso viene al pueblo de mi abuelo paterno. Tener raíces en el pueblo ayuda bastante a entrar con buen pie en una comunidad pequeña. Pero no es imprescindible, por aquí también hay gente que se ha integrado perfectamente sin tenerlas. En aldeas pequeñas cuyos habitantes ven como el pueblo va muriendo, en general se alegran de que llegue gente nueva siempre que no sea conflictiva y sea mínimamente sociable. Gente joven o parejas con niños pequeños hacen especial ilusión por mi experiencia.

Creo que también depende mucho del tamaño del pueblo, no tienen nada que ver las relaciones que se crean en una aldea de menos de cien habitantes que pueblos de más de 500 habitantes. En un pueblo pequeño, tener buenos vecinos vale oro


----------



## currigrino (9 Feb 2020)

Beto dijo:


> hay un hilo por ahi de vivir en un pueblo y la muchos decian que si tienes suerte el vecino no te apuñala por la espalda....vamos, que los pueblos son el infierno y llenos de mala gente....como siempre, tiene que haber de todo



A ver: hay de todo como en todos los sitios. Yo llevo 12 años aqui y he tenido mis encontronazos con algunos, pero eso es igual en cualquier lado. Miserias y malentendidos existen en cualquier sociedad por pequeña que sea. Lo que si hay que tener en cuenta es que si te vas a vivir a un pueblo desde una ciudad, vas a encontrarte con una comunidad que tiene sus propios modos de hacer las cosas, y eres tu quien debe adaptarse a esos modos para no ser un foráneo eterno. Aqui no tratas a un vecino como en un edificio, donde solo lo ves de uvas a peras en el ascensor, sino que te paras unos segundos a hablar con el e interesarte por su salud o familiares a los que conoces y que no están en el pueblo. A veces es un poco pesado, sobre todo con los ancianos, pero es parte del protocolo de una comunidad cerrada donde todos se conocen. desde luego una llave de oro para que te acepten es portarte bien con ellos. El tema de la reciprocidad es vital, porque ha sido un mecanismo universal de protección grupal de la humanidad desde hace milenios, y esto solo se pierde cuando hay tanta gente a tu alrededor que no puedes reconocer vínculos con tu grupo de conocidos. No puedes ofrecerle tu ayuda desinteresada a cualquiera por la calle de una ciudad mas allá de los gestos de cortesía ante un problema puntual del otro desconocido, porque si vas mas allá, la persona a la que ofreces la ayuda empieza a recelar de tus intenciones. Eso en una comunidad pequeña no ocurre, mas que nada porque aunque sea de oídas te reconocen y te ubican como gente del pueblo. 

Y hay que sonreir. Siempre. Todas las puertas se abren con una actitud bondadosa y una sonrisa


----------



## damnit (9 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> He estado pasando lo que acordé con mi ex hasta que deje de tener nómina.
> No me compensa trabajar, estaría peor de pasta que ahora. Y por principios me niego a hacerlo:
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...r-a-cambio-de-ver-a-mis-propias-hijas.584674/
> 
> Las niñas podrían vivir conmigo sin que la madre tuviera que pasar dinero pero ni quiso ella ni quiso el juez. A ver cuándo tengan 12 años y puedan elegir.



Gran hilo ese, lo pasé por alto en su día o no lo recuerdo.

Espero que la vida le esté yendo bien hoy en día y que disfrute de sus hijas lo más posible.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> Muchas felicidades, yo cambie de la ciudad al monte hace como 20 años y por nada del mundo lo cambio
> 
> me caliento con leña, el agua caliente con placas solares térmicas, y el año pasado instale placas solares fotovoltaicas, pero de momento sin baterías
> 
> ...



Buenas timi. De lo que comentas, una de las cosas que más estoy agradeciendo es el hecho de aprender cosas nuevas. Medina para el cerebro y la mejor inversión que hay.

Saludos!


----------



## Jebediah (10 Feb 2020)

Humim dijo:


> así es , justamente soy profesor tb pero cobro un poco menos y eso que tengo mucha antigüedad (20 años) supongo que tu pareja será algún cargo o algo porque los profes (si es secundaria) cobran sobre 1850 mas o menos, bueno aunque depende de la comunidad autónoma, tengo entendido que en cataluña cobran un poco más , yo soy de la valenciana



Está en Bilbao, en este momento está de sustituta hasta fin de curso de una profesora que se cogió la baja por depresión (tiene otro pequeño negocio por su cuenta). 2.300€ limpios se trae a casa sustituyendo a una jeta pobre enferma dando clases 6 horas al día a críos de 2-3 años por la mañana y de 8-10 años por la tarde. Voy a estar yo partiéndome el lomo 12 horas al día para que esta gente se pegue la buena vida a mi cuenta.


----------



## Tio_Serio (11 Feb 2020)

Me uno al hilo porque tengo un proyecto parecido que me gustaría realizar dentro de un tiempo.
Y quería preguntar por el tema de gestión de huertos y animales, para los urbanitas como yo con pocos conocimientos, casi todos sacados de youtube ¿es factible poner un pequeño trozo de tierra a producir, o es más una ilusión que luego se estrella contra la realidad?
Es que no sé qué me voy a encontrar, yo espero pasar al plan b con unos cincuenta tacos, y a esa edad no sé si voy a mantener capacidad para andar moviendo tierras, plantando, o arrancando hierbas, etc, que sé que son trabajos duros.
Por lo que he ido viendo desde que le doy vueltas al asunto, lo que parece más fácil es tener un pequeño gallinero. Pero el huerto... creo que tendría que ir muy poco a poco y que posiblemente nunca sería autosuficiente, ni acercarme siquiera.
Y gracias por el hilo, está muy interesante.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Feb 2020)

En un pueblo igual, te puedes quedar en casa y si quieres no ves a nadie un par de días.


Tio_Serio dijo:


> Me uno al hilo porque tengo un proyecto parecido que me gustaría realizar dentro de un tiempo.
> Y quería preguntar por el tema de gestión de huertos y animales, para los urbanitas como yo con pocos conocimientos, casi todos sacados de youtube ¿es factible poner un pequeño trozo de tierra a producir, o es más una ilusión que luego se estrella contra la realidad?
> Es que no sé qué me voy a encontrar, yo espero pasar al plan b con unos cincuenta tacos, y a esa edad no sé si voy a mantener capacidad para andar moviendo tierras, plantando, o arrancando hierbas, etc, que sé que son trabajos duros.
> Por lo que he ido viendo desde que le doy vueltas al asunto, lo que parece más fácil es tener un pequeño gallinero. Pero el huerto... creo que tendría que ir muy poco a poco y que posiblemente nunca sería autosuficiente, ni acercarme siquiera.
> Y gracias por el hilo, está muy interesante.



Lo más pesado es preparar la tierra pero tal vez te pueda pasar el tractor algún vecino. Lo demás no es tan duro físicamente, requiere más tiempo que otra cosa.
Autouficiencia al 100% es imposible pero conseguir verduras y hortalizas para dar y regalar no es tan complicado. Con 100m2 de huerto, en ciertos momentos tienes de sobra para ti y para las gallinas.

Patatas, ajos, cebollas bien conservadas tienes para prácticamente todo el año. Las verduras tendrás que conservar o congelar en el arcón pero igualmente tienes para casi todo el año.

Suerte con el proyecto!


----------



## mk73 (12 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tengo reservas fuera del sistema financiero (imprescindible teniendo una ex) para poder manteneme con ese nivel de gasto unos 8 años a precios actuales sin tener que trabajar.
> 
> Dinero anónimo manda si tienes pareja y no quieres ser expoliado en caso de separación. De no haber sido así, estaría de casapapi en Madrid trabajando para mí ex.
> 
> Una vez herede, se acabaron los problemas financieros... Tengo para aguantar hasta entonces.





Siempre he dicho que casarse es algo ruinoso en el caso de que no funcione ese contrato.


----------



## germanalca (12 Feb 2020)

ole tus huevos


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Premontaña leonesa.
Menos de 3 habitantes por km2. Un lujo


----------



## angel220 (21 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Premontaña leonesa.
> Menos de 3 habitantes por km2. Un lujo



Que envidia me das.Un saludo

PD: envidia sana


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Consejos básicos que ya han salido en el hilo:

1. Vas a entrar a una comunidad pequeña con sus reglas, costumbres etc.y eres tú quien se tiene que adaptar

2. Buenas relaciones con los vecinos valen oro (más aún en caso de que se pongan feas las cosas)

3. Autosuficiencia al 100% es imposible.
Cierto grado de autosuficiencia, pongamos un 50%, es sencillo y no lleva mucho tiempo. Cuanta más autosuficiencia, más trabajo y el esfuerzo no es lineal (conseguir el 50% te va a llevar el mismo trabajo que pasar del 70% al 80%).

4. Un 50% de autosuficiencia lo consigues sin problema con el terreno que dices tener. Estás a la misma altura que yo. Con invernadero y haciendo conservas eso sí. 

5. Animales, salvo gallinas y conejos, requieren mucho tiempo y necesitas más terreno para que se alimenten. Ten en cuenta que si compras pienso para ellos, te va a salir más caro que comprar en la carnicería lo que necesites. Gallinas necesitas si o si (comen los restos de la huerta y te dan abono, círculo virtuoso).

6. Si tienes algún conocimiento que pueda ser útil a tus vecinos, ayúdales que te lo devolverán generosamente. Reciprocidad es la base de la comunidad como dice @currigrino 

Saludos y suerte con el proyecto!


----------



## Beto (21 Feb 2020)

con estas fotos animamos el cotarro un poco 

32 crazy photos of micro-apartments from around the world


ultimamente me salen muchos anuncios de idealista de la zona de Cantabria tirando al interior....que casualidad...hay una casa con 10 mil metros de terreno que es una pasada, aunque seguramente algo cara...


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Consejos básicos que ya han salido en el hilo:
> 
> 1. Vas a entrar a una comunidad pequeña con sus reglas, costumbres etc.y eres tú quien se tiene que adaptar
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes, pero no puedes comparar un huevo de gallina de casa aunque la alimentes con pienso de ponedoras y maiz, o un pollo criado q lo que compras en el supermercado q les dan hormonas.. comes veneno.
Yo tengo pollos y con 3 meses 5 kilos pesan. 12 pollos comen mas menos saco y medio. Calcula unos 80€ mas los animales por 3 meses sale el pollo a 6.6€ mas 2,75€ q vale aqui ponle 3€ entre los 5 kilos de carne sale a 1.9€ kilo comes calidad 

Saludos


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Feb 2020)

Buenas compañero, cocina de leña y si pudiera ser calefactora para distribuir por radiadores , la cocina calienta muchisimo y leña no es difícil de conseguir, el tejado es basico y mientras no sea uralita no tienes problema por el tema de contaminar el agua..
En el terreno puedes tener un carnero y dos ovejas q se te aguantan todo el año
Y si consigues ovejas de parto doble tendrías 12 corderos cada año y medio
Unos pollos como explique ayer y unas gallinas


----------



## currigrino (23 Feb 2020)

Arregla tejado y aprovecha para ponerle un buen aislamiento y placas termosolares para el agua caliente. Con eso eliminas goteras y gastos de calefacción. Las tejas viejas tienen sus inconvenientes a la hora de colocarlas y mantenerlas, pero sabes que no se te van a romper con una helada, como les pasa a algunas de las modernas, y ya las tienes. Después con la calefacción mira bien las necesidades de tu instalación, porque una casa de 150m2 es muy dificil calentarla con una cocina calefactora a no ser que le metas carbón del bueno (el aislamiento del tejado ayudará a calentar mas rápido y mantener el calor a menor coste). Deja la caldera de gasoil instalada si no te molesta aunque no la uses: tener un equipo de apoyo frente a averías nunca viene mal. Si puedes y lo necesitas, cambia también ventanas. En el bricodepot y similares hay ventanas de pvc con rotura de puente térmico y climalit con precios asequibles. Ojito con el tema de las aguas duras: sería conveniente cargar el circuito de calefacción con aguas blandas y/o anticongelante para un uso continuado.


----------



## grom (23 Feb 2020)

1500m2 te dan para hartarte de currar.

Lo de autosuficiencia es muy relativo. De verduras en verano, tienes para aburrir, hacer conservas y regalar. 
En invierno la cosa cambia, con invernadero lo puedes estirar, pero aun asi no es Almería, sin sol y calor las verduras "de fruto" probablemente no se den. De hoja si, lechugas, acelgas..... puedes seguir teniendo en invierno con un invernadero.

Pero claro, estamos hablando de verduras. Cereales tienes que comprar, para ti y para los animales a pocos que tengas. 
Y legumbres igual. 
Carne depende de la cantidad de animales que quieras tener, tambien lleva su curro.
Fruta si plantas frutales que se den bien (en mi experiencia es una loteria en los putos viveros) te puede dar mucha fruta en 2 o 3 semanas de verano, pero en invierno estas igual que con las verduras.

Los que hablais de autosuficiencia, tened claro que la vida en el campo ha sido una vida tradicionalmente muy sacrificada. Nunca ha tenido nada de idilico.
No en vano las migraciones han sido siempre del campo a la ciudad, al menos hasta ahora.


----------



## currigrino (24 Feb 2020)

La autosuficiencia debe contemplar si o si proteína animal. Con gallinas, conejos y palomas se pueden obtener complementadas con la caza, pero el aporte del cerdo y la oveja/cabra es casi indispensable, y la tracción animal para arado y transporte con mayores herviboros lo mismo. En un hipotético madmax estos van a ser los recursos mas apreciados, y lo que no se pueda obtener de las labores y recursos propios deberá ser objeto de comercio al menos entre los vecinos. Por eso un pueblo y sus gentes sobrevivieron casi de manera autónoma durante miles de años.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Feb 2020)

Si tienes pensado suicidarte o pedir eutanasia a los 65 estupendo.
Porque si no te veo muy jodido


----------



## Gusman (11 Abr 2020)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Si tienes pensado suicidarte o pedir eutanasia a los 65 estupendo.
> Por que si no te veo muy jodido



A lo mejor te crees Kissinger que con 96 años sigue como unanrosa dando por el culo.
Con lo que viene la esperanza de vida va a bajar. Y mucho mas en las ciudades si es que eso es vida.

Pd: buen hilo


----------



## MINO PONTI (11 Abr 2020)

En los trabajos que realizas. ¿Cómo los cobras? Por ejecución de faena, por horas, etc...y cuanto, si puede saberse.
Supongo que los que te rodean tampoco son guiris con chalets a los que se les puede subir el precio.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2020)

MINO PONTI dijo:


> En los trabajos que realizas. ¿Cómo los cobras? Por ejecución de faena, por horas, etc...y cuanto, si puede saberse.
> Supongo que los que te rodean tampoco son guiris con chalets a los que se les puede subir el precio.



Por horas pero va a haber un antes y un después con el tema del coronavirus. Si no vienen en verano los que tienen aquí su segunda residencia poca faena va a haber.

Lo que si saldrán serán trabajos temporales de recolección más si no pueden venir temporeros de otras zonas.


----------



## romeoalfa (11 Abr 2020)

La nueva paguita de 500, ayuda a conseguirlo, 4 faenitas en B y a vivir de forma austera pero sin aportar un duro, para que lo hagan los moronegros, o los etnianos, lo hacemos nosotros


----------



## rory (11 Abr 2020)

Suerte compañero, yo he hecho el camino de ida y de vuelta 
Llevo con todo esto desde los 28. He sido siempre de campo y tomé la decisión de comprar una hectárea en la costa, más caro que en otras zonas, claro, a medias con mi ex novia.
Duró unos meses y estando en la playa y a 15 minutos de la ciudad, con dos coches. En realidad no es una casa de campo, es una casa en la playa sin bullicio, parcelas de 1 ha, sol todo el año, pueblo pequeño costero a 500 metros, todos los servicios, etc. La casa que quieren los ricos, vamos, un lujo. La gente de dinero y extranjeros se pegan por una casa así.

Agua de aljibe, placas solares, riego por goteo, mucha pesca, herramientas, vecinos españoles, etc. Por diferentes causas volví a la civilización ( a 15 minutos) y la alquilé para turistas. Les encanta y asi me saco un dinero. Hasta hace un mes, claro.


----------



## Red Herring (11 Abr 2020)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Si tienes pensado suicidarte o pedir eutanasia a los 65 estupendo.
> Porque si no te veo muy jodido



O llegará el bixo reloaded


----------



## Victor Chanov (12 Abr 2020)

Buen hilo, muy instructivo, enhorabuena por tu decisión


----------



## RVR60 (12 Abr 2020)

Hilo muy interesante. Gracias por dar tantos datos. 


Personalmente creo que has tomado una decisión acertada. Cuando la cosa se pone muy fea, el pueblo es el sitio ideal para subsistir . Para lo que son malos los pueblos es para prosperar, entendido en el sentido remero de la palabra. Con un perfil de vida austero en lo material, no así en lo demás, es lo ideal. Si puedes dedicar tu tiempo a ese tipo de trabajos vas a vivir con mucha tranquilidad, y el esfuerzo físico que los mugres de ciudad pagamos en el gym.
Conozco pueblos donde se han afincado familias inmis que viven tal y como propones, y les va bastante bien. Solo cuidando propiedades ajenas de abueletes que ya no se valen por si mismo, y sus hijos no se hacen cargo, les va bastante bien . Todo en B y el resto ayuditas


----------



## peterr (13 Abr 2020)

Hombre, queriendo vivir de paguitas y sin pasar la manutención a tus hijos así también vivo yo.
Que tiene una huerta dice, luego cuando se ponga enfermo querrá que le atiendan en el hospital gratis y bien.
Ponte a trabajar, vaya vago.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2020)

peterr dijo:


> Hombre, queriendo vivir de paguitas y sin pasar la manutención a tus hijos así también vivo yo.
> Que tiene una huerta dice, luego cuando se ponga enfermo querrá que le atiendan en el hospital gratis y bien.
> Ponte a trabajar, vaya vago.



Vaya ejemplo que reciben sus hijos: siendo mujer puedes vivir por encima de tus posibilidades alquilando tus hijos a su padre. Mis hijas no reciben ese ejemplo...

Trabajo tengo, lo que no hago es pagar impuestos a un Estado que me considera un ciudadano de segunda por mi sexo saltándose derechos fundamentales. Tu haz lo que quieras...

Sigue remando y aplaude tu cautiverio. Te han amaestrado bien a ti:




A las ocho aplauden, mira a tus hijos en cautividad y aplaude todavía más fuerte que vean todos lo buen ciudadano que eres  

Mis hijas están conmigo en el pueblo, comen productos de mi huerta y juegan en el jardín. Su madre saben que están mejor aquí que en su zulo madrileño, no tiene que pagarme nada y no se me ocurriría pedirle dinero encima de que no puede verlas.

La cuarentena no tiene nada que ver en un pueblo pequeño... Disfruta de tus decisiones, pringado


----------



## Razkin (13 Abr 2020)

Buen hilo, invita a la reflexión. Similar a la que se puede tener leyendo a Henry David Thoreau. Apunto una de sus citas:

* ¿Es la democracia, tal como la conocemos, el último logro posible en materia de gobierno? ¿No es posible dar un paso más hacia el reconocimiento y organización de los derechos del hombre? Nunca podrá haber un Estado realmente libre e iluminado hasta que no reconozca al individuo como poder superior independiente del que derivan el que a él le cabe y su autoridad, y, en consecuencia, le dé el tratamiento correspondiente.*

y recomiendo la lectura de sus libros "Walden" y "La desobediencia civil"


----------



## cuidesemele (13 Abr 2020)

Vaya fantastico hilo que he encontrado aqui.

Primero felicitar al autor por animarse a compartir su experiencia. Cuando lo haces siempre te expones a criticas. No todo el mundo dispone de toda la info y detalles de porque una decision se toma. Asi que decisiones familiares aparte, gracias por explicar la experiencia real.

A mi tabien se me llevan los demonios con algunas cosas hasta el punto de querer hacer lo mismo o parecido. Depende de en que fase de la vida estas creo.

Mucha suerte y seguire el hilo con atencion.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Abr 2020)

Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con lo que expone Spielzeug.

Con su capacidad de análisis, su cultura, su forma de expresarse, su inteligencia, etc. veo una lástima que no dedique su esfuerzo a labores con mayor valor añadido que recoger leña y echar maíz a gallinas.

Ojo, no estoy menospreciando esas profesiones. Sólo digo que una sociedad naufraga conforme menos y menos valor añadido son capaces de aportar sus trabajadores.

Si no fueras tan cabezón en determinados aspectos, podrías emplear energía en cosas más provechosas... a la larga, porque potencial te sobra.

Tú ya me entiendes.

La sociedad te ha educado, formado y gracias a ella has adquirido los conocimientos que tienes ahora. Tienes la OBLIGACIÓN moral de pensar y divulgar porque las colas en la distribución normal también son importantes. La sociedad os paga una educación general a TODOS vosotros esperando que cada cual haga lo que buenamente pueda con ella. La media poblacional emitirá juicios de valor, opiniones y valoraciones promedios, pero las colas tenéis que hacer lo propio también. Tenéis una obligación moral. No forzar, coaccionar ni pastorear, pero sí instruir, opinar y valorar para todo aquel que quiera escuchar.

La sociedad quiere y necesita que la media, haga cosas promedio, y que los 2 desviaciones típicas, incluso 3, hagan lo que les corresponde también. Para eso os hemos pagado los estudios y os hemos aportado servicios básicos.

No queremos que emigréis o que os convirtáis en ermitaños. Queremos que hagáis lo vuestro, joder. A cada uno, lo suyo


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Abr 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con lo que expone Spielzeug.
> 
> Con su capacidad de análisis, su cultura, su forma de expresarse, su inteligencia, etc. veo una lástima que no dedique su esfuerzo a labores con mayor valor añadido que recoger leña y echar maíz a gallinas.
> 
> ...



Esclavo de la sociedad, desde pequeñitos nos condicionan a eso. Porque les interesa y al final Si te cierran mercadona mueres de hambre yo prefiero dar maiz a las gallinas y ser libre. Buenos dias gran hilo


----------



## Razkin (13 Abr 2020)

Permítame un breve resumen de su comentario Sr. Mojón:

La sociedad te ha educado ....
Tienes la OBLIGACIÓN ....
La sociedad os paga ....
las colas tenéis que hacer lo propio también... 
La sociedad quiere y necesita que la media .....
Para eso os hemos pagado .....

Me suena a Gran Hermano. 
Spielzeug quiera darse un poco de vidilla, no lo atosiguemos.
Además si no lo crees o no lo entiendes, quizás no tenga tiempo de convencerte. (de un tal Nakamoto)


----------



## angel220 (13 Abr 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con lo que expone Spielzeug.
> 
> Con su capacidad de análisis, su cultura, su forma de expresarse, su inteligencia, etc. veo una lástima que no dedique su esfuerzo a labores con mayor valor añadido que recoger leña y echar maíz a gallinas.
> 
> ...



Te has preguntado si el es mas feliz y le entusiasma en su nueva vida, mas que la anterior que llevaba antes de tomar esa decisión.
(Spielzeug, búscame un terrenito e igual seremos vecinos)


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Abr 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La sociedad quiere y necesita que la media, haga cosas promedio, y que los 2 desviaciones típicas, incluso 3, hagan lo que les corresponde también. Para eso os hemos pagado los estudios y os hemos aportado servicios básicos.
> 
> No queremos que emigréis o que os convirtáis en ermitaños. Queremos que hagáis lo vuestro, joder. A cada uno, lo suyo



No te preocupes *Spielzeug, *Yo pago xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx de impuestos directos al año, sin contar la cuota de autónomos. Pago aparte sanidad, educación y jubilación privada para mí y los míos. Así que, quédate en tu terruño haciendo lo que a mi me gustaría hacer y no puedo. Que con lo que me roba el estado, estás invitado a todo de mi parte.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con lo que expone Spielzeug.
> 
> Con su capacidad de análisis, su cultura, su forma de expresarse, su inteligencia, etc. veo una lástima que no dedique su esfuerzo a labores con mayor valor añadido que recoger leña y echar maíz a gallinas.
> 
> ...



Gracias por los halagos.
Mis análisis, actividad creadora y forma de expresarme la aporto GRATIS en este foro.

Mi cultura la he adquirido por mi mismo, no acabe los estudios universitarios pese a haberme podido sacar la carrera sin estudiar (cosas de la endogamia de nuestras universidades). Preferí que los profesores no supiesen de quien era hijo y nieto para no sacar sobresalientes y matrículas de honor por la cara... Cosas de tener principios y creer en la meritocracia.

Saludos!


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (13 Abr 2020)

Interesantisimo hilo.

A los que vivis rollo madmax... No usais motores de Stirling?

Puedes usar la leña para hacer fuego y el motor es capaz de generar electricidad y frio simplemente usando el calor de la hoguera.
Dejo video por aqui para ilustrarlo, es pequeño, pero uno mas grande te puede generar unos cuantos kW



En esto caso es un modelo mini, y se usa para generar electricidad, pero tambien vale para generar frio directamente.


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Abr 2020)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Interesantisimo hilo.
> 
> A los que vivis rollo madmax... No usais motores de Stirling?
> 
> ...



Muy interesante  eso se compra o se hace?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (13 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Muy interesante  eso se compra o se hace?



A gusto del consumidor...
Lo puedes comprar, hay empresas que lo venden, pero si eres amañado y te gusta cacharrear te lo puedes fabricar tu mismo por piezas, el mecanismo es muy simple.
Y para nota, si monitoreas 3 o 4 parametros con Arduino o raspberry pi lo tienes automatizado.
La unica pega es que el arranque tiene que ser manual y no responde muy rapido a los cambios de regimen ( aceleraciones repentinas como el motor de coche).

Pero para dar frio o electricidad me parece insuperable, tambien lo puedes hacer con concentradores solares etc
Hay bastantes "how-to" en internet para fabricartelo.


----------



## KaSolo (13 Abr 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No te preocupes *Spielzeug, *Yo pago xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx de impuestos directos al año, sin contar la cuota de autónomos. Pago aparte sanidad, educación y jubilación privada para mí y los míos. Así que, quédate en tu terruño haciendo lo que a mi me gustaría hacer y no puedo. Que con lo que me roba el estado, estás invitado a todo de mi parte.



No puedo estar más de acuerdo!
Me revientan estos listos que quieren alejarse de la
Sociedad, dejar de remar y un montón de zarandajas parecidas pero eso si... si puedo cobro paguita, que Cáritas me dé comida... y si pillo un cancer que me atiendan en el Hospital... asco de país!


----------



## individualina (13 Abr 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con lo que expone Spielzeug.
> 
> Con su capacidad de análisis, su cultura, su forma de expresarse, su inteligencia, etc. veo una lástima que no dedique su esfuerzo a labores con mayor valor añadido que recoger leña y echar maíz a gallinas.



A mí me parece que exponer sus razonamientos en hilos como este es una excelente labor que está haciendo el forero.
Después, el interés por aprender o razonar está en el lector ...o no está.


----------



## h2o ras (13 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Veo mucha gente que quiere dejar de remar como sinónimo de dejar de trabajar. Para mí, dejar de remar es dejar de pagar impuestos en la medida de lo posible, no dejar de trabajar. Para dejar de trabajar si que es necesario tener mucho dinero ahorrado, pero para pagar lo menos posible de impuestos no.
> 
> Para no pagar impuestos hay que ser austero y trabajar duro para lograr la mayor autosuficiencia posible en tema de comida (huerto + gallinas y conejos) y de energía (placas solares + leña). Esto es sólo posible en zonas rurales poco pobladas, algo que hay de sobra en España.
> 
> ...



No es mas rico el que mas tiene, sino el que menos necesita...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Abr 2020)

KaSolo dijo:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo!
> Me revientan estos listos que quieren alejarse de la
> Sociedad, dejar de remar y un montón de zarandajas parecidas pero eso si... si puedo cobro paguita, que Cáritas me dé comida... y si pillo un cancer que me atiendan en el Hospital... asco de país!



Puta ironía de los huevos...No hay cosa que me joda más que decir algo de forma literal y que alguien se lo tome como que lo digo en tono irónico.
Vamos a ver, QUE NO, que lo digo en serio, que con las decenas de miles de euros que me quitan al año, y que no gastan en mi por que ya me pago yo las cosas como la educación, la sanidad, y la jubilación. Invito al señor Spielzeug a todo lo que le corresponda y lo que no le corresponda. Por que me cae muy bien, y por que haría exactamente lo mismo que él pero no puedo, y por que me muero de envidia.


----------



## KaSolo (13 Abr 2020)

Zzz


----------



## Beto (13 Abr 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Te has preguntado si el es mas feliz y le entusiasma en su nueva vida, mas que la anterior que llevaba antes de tomar esa decisión.
> (Spielzeug, búscame un terrenito e igual seremos vecinos)



No lo hagas! Me dio por mirar un poco y hay casas por ahí con miles de metros de parcela con lo que aquí tendrías un piso de una habitación en barrio chungo....ahora idealista me pone casitas parecidas cada poco rato y es una tortura y más ahora confinados en un piso con dos niñas que podrían estar corriendo por ahi


----------



## Galvani (13 Abr 2020)

Al del hilo. Conozco en el pueblo a un jornalero y su hijo que viven haciendo lo que les va saliendo. Podar esto, arar aquello etc. Son jornaleros y hacen de todo un poco de agricultura y ganadería. Aparte tienen algunos animales... 

El hijo que ahora tendrá 30 años dijo que cuando su padre se jubile lo deja porque está hasta la poya. Y es un tío curtido. Sencillamente no da dinero. Para ir viviendo y ya. 

Y salir por la mañana temprano y volver a comer y vuelta. Y luego atender a sus animales. Ni fines de semana ni hostias y cobrar en B mucho supongo. 

¿Con 120 euros comes y pagas luz, agua etc.? Venga ya.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (15 Abr 2020)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Interesantisimo hilo.
> 
> A los que vivis rollo madmax... No usais motores de Stirling?
> 
> ...



me gusta la variante stirling + parabolica solar


----------



## Black Jack (15 Abr 2020)

Lo que dices es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. En cuanto te hagas un poco viejo y no puedas trabajar, pasto de los gusanos. En realidad no te diferencias mucho de los hippies parásitos, que no se compran un coche porque es capitalista pero bien que hacen autostop.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ago 2020)

Muy interesante todo lo aportado.

Anayway, para vivir tranquilamente en la Montaña Leonesa yo recomiendo una calefacción de carbón. Con dos toneladas (300-400 euros) estás todo el año a 25 grados.

Yo tengo una Roca como esta en el pueblo:







Los vecinos tontainas que renegaron del carbón y se pasaron a gas, gasoil o butano pasan frío como chacales y tiritan aún más con las facturas.

Lo tengo dicho y repetido: *CARBÓN O DERROICIÓN*.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ago 2020)

Black Jack dijo:


> Lo que dices es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. En cuanto te hagas un poco viejo y no puedas trabajar, pasto de los gusanos. En realidad no te diferencias mucho de los hippies parásitos, que no se compran un coche porque es capitalista pero bien que hacen autostop.



Sospecho que @Spielzeug , además de perspectivas de herencia, tiene una buena jubilación dorada preparada en forma de crúgerrans y latunes.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (4 Ago 2020)

Si alguien quiere ese estilo de vida, pero con la ventaja de vivir al lado de una capital de provincia (9km), tengo el ideal. Ha muerto un familiar y vendemos una casa nueva de 80 metros, en una parcela de alrededor de 800 metros de terreno 50.000 euros. Terreno vallado. A 700 metros del pueblo más cercano. Río importante a 1500 metros.

Dentro de una urbanización con otras casas. Tranquilidad total, pero con hospital a 8km, esto es importante, uno no puede ser autosuficiente en todo. El pueblo tiene tienda y bar.

Resumiendo, vivir como en un pueblo pero sin los problemas de convivencia que hay a veces en esas comunidades pequeñas. Por otro lado, yo he vivido una temporada en otra casa que teníamos justo en frente, y se agradece poder ir a la ciudad en 5 minutos de coche, personalmente me agobiaría no tener esa opción.

Si a alguien le interesa, privado.


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Veo mucha gente que quiere dejar de remar como sinónimo de dejar de trabajar. Para mí, dejar de remar es dejar de pagar impuestos en la medida de lo posible, no dejar de trabajar. Para dejar de trabajar si que es necesario tener mucho dinero ahorrado, pero para pagar lo menos posible de impuestos no.
> 
> Para no pagar impuestos hay que ser austero y trabajar duro para lograr la mayor autosuficiencia posible en tema de comida (huerto + gallinas y conejos) y de energía (placas solares + leña). Esto es sólo posible en zonas rurales poco pobladas, algo que hay de sobra en España.
> 
> ...



Si eras urbanita, entonces el tema agricultura como lo aprendiste?


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Sep 2020)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Si alguien quiere ese estilo de vida, pero con la ventaja de vivir al lado de una capital de provincia (9km), tengo el ideal. Ha muerto un familiar y vendemos una casa nueva de 80 metros, en una parcela de alrededor de 800 metros de terreno 50.000 euros. Terreno vallado. A 700 metros del pueblo más cercano. Río importante a 1500 metros.
> 
> Dentro de una urbanización con otras casas. Tranquilidad total, pero con hospital a 8km, esto es importante, uno no puede ser autosuficiente en todo. El pueblo tiene tienda y bar.
> 
> ...



50.000 no es precio de un pais en crisis


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Sep 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Si eras urbanita, entonces el tema agricultura como lo aprendiste?



Pregunta a quien ya tenga huerta en la zona para que te diga cuándo se planta cada verdura y que es lo que se da bien en la zona. En otras zonas puedes plantar casi de todo en cualquier época del año.

Dónde estoy, al estar cerca de los 1000 metros sobre el mar, es un clima frío y apenas hay tres meses de huerta en verano. Necesitarás hacer conservas si quieres ser lo más autosuficiente posible.

Pero hay otras variedades que puedes plantar todo el año como todo tipo de coles y nabos.

Si te pones a ello y te gusta irás mejorando de forma que cada vez consigues más producción con menos trabajo. Yo ya estoy deseando que llegue la próxima temporada para corregir errores que he cometido esta vez.

PD. Estamos hablando de llevar una huerta de autoconsumo. La agricultura como trabajo es mucho más complicado y requiere años de experiencia sólo para saber manejar la maquinaria


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pregunta a quien ya tenga huerta en la zona para que te diga cuándo se planta cada verdura y que es lo que se da bien en la zona. En otras zonas puedes plantar casi de todo en cualquier época del año.
> 
> Dónde estoy, al estar cerca de los 1000 metros sobre el mar, es un clima frío y apenas hay tres meses de huerta en verano. Necesitarás hacer conservas si quieres ser lo más autosuficiente posible.
> 
> ...



Pero no tuviste que aprender nada? Es solo echar las semillas y ya esta?


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Sep 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero no tuviste que aprender nada? Es solo echar las semillas y ya esta?



Cuando llegue no distinguía la planta del tomate de la planta de la patata: no tenía ni idea más allá de haber terminado un garbanzo en el colegio.

Al comienzo lo más sencillo es comprar plantel para poder sembrarlo directamente en la tierra. Más adelante puedes empezar germinando tu las semillas que recojas de la cosecha anterior. Al menos donde estoy, cualquier paisano está encantado de responder las dudas que puedas tener sobre cómo llevar una huerta, desde la preparación de la tierra antes de sembrar hasta la recolección. No tengas miedo en preguntar, lo normal es que te ayuden encantados. Nadie nace sabiendo todo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> - ¿...comprar un terreno, y edificar algo pequeño por tu cuenta?



Casas prefabricadas en suelo urbano o urbanizable.

- Misma o superior calidad que las casas "convencionales".
- Muchísimo mas baratas.
- Listas en tres o cuatro meses.
- Diseños mas o menos listos que puedes modificar hasta cierto punto.

Problemas:
- Asegurarse de que el suelo es urbanizable.
- Montar el suelo donde va a ir la casa (hormingón + entradas y salidas de agua y tal).
- Que sea en un sitio al que pueda llegar el camión donde transportan la casa (una calle estrecha no suele servir).

Yo no trabajo de eso ni tengo nada que ver, pero he visto un par y la verdad es que me han convencido para mi próxima compra. Estoy buscando añadir una propiedad veraniega a mi lista y entre mis opciones esta la de comprar un terreno y poner allí una casita. Tengo un familiar que lo ha hecho y muy contento.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Sep 2020)

Ese es precisamente el objetivo mientras la sociedad me considere un ciudadano de segunda por ser varón. No me da vergüenza, estoy orgulloso de no aportar mi esfuerzo a esta sociedad y contribuir en lo posible a que colapse cuanto antes.

Por otro lado, viene un reseteo del sistema monetario que me parece mejor pasarlo lejos de las grandes ciudades.

Si cambian las circunstancias sociales y se produce el reset monetario no tengo problema en trabajar, mientras tanto trabaja tu para mantener viva a la Bestia. Eso sí, luego no te quejes de ser un ciudadano de segunda para el país que te saquea a impuestos para mantener las estructuras de poder que te oprimen.

Un saludo!


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Sep 2020)

Si eres pikoilero, te recomiendo una cocina calefactora de leña y carbón. Puedes conectarla a un circuito de calefacción y además de conseguir agua caliente puedes cocinar con ella sin tener que usar electricidad o gas.

Te puedes hacer paellas en la cocina económica 

Un saludo y suerte con el proyecto


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Sep 2020)

Celebro lo de la casa prepper, la segunda residencia campestre es una obligación, e ir convirtiéndola poco a poco en primera residencia una ventaja.

Hombre, que no vamos a sacar el carbón a la mina, hay gente que se dedica a venderlo, junto con leña y pellets, y te lo llevan a casa. Por ejemplo: Tienda de carbones y leña en Asturias | Carbones Arturo Un nombre, "Carbones Arturo" con solera, te imaginas a Arturo Fernández bajando y llamándote chatín. O: Leña y carbón a domicilio para particulares, restaurantes o comunidades Suelen repartir por el norte, pero no creo que tengan problema para ir hasta Segovia.

Hay gente para la cual es un jaleo encender una caldera o ir a la carbonera a por un cubo. Parece que todo lo que no sea pulsar un botón es un esfuerzo que ni Stalingrado. Yo no haría mucho caso.

Y sí, EMHO nunca, jamás, prescindir de chimenea.

Triste lo de la difusión de la herejía picoilera, triste. 

Pero que sí, que gasoil y gas son caros.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Sep 2020)

Realmente el gasoil es lo más cómodo. La leña da trabajo y ensucia mucho pero es la única fuente de energía de la que te puedes autoabastecer prácticamente gratis, al menos en mi zona. En un escenario madmax o necesidad de lonchafinismo extremo, la leña manda. 

En cualquier caso puedes tener cocina calefactora de leña y la caldera de gasoil como apoyo o para ciertos momentos (encender la cocina en verano no apetece nada). Yo tengo una caldera y cocina de butano para cuando ya no hace falta encender la calefacción.


----------



## Gamelin (8 Sep 2020)

Exacto. Dejar de pagar IRPF por lo menos. Todo en b


----------



## ACICUETANO (8 Sep 2020)

buen hilo para seguir . Gracias al autor


----------



## uno_de_tantos (8 Sep 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> 50.000 no es precio de un pais en crisis



Si no necesitas hacer nada, con cocina a estrenar, etc, me parece más barata que 30.000 por algo en mal estado, y no está perdida en el fin del mundo. Son cosas a valorar.

Si a mí me ofreciesen en un pueblo perdido, a 50 km del hospital más cercano, lo mismo en mal estado, entre montañas, con necesidad de reformas, algo por 10.000 euros (ya estamos rozando el 0), preferiría lo que comento. 

Salvo que vayas buscando el placer de perderte del mundo, en ese caso no es la casa ideal.


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Sep 2020)

Yo mas bien estoy pensando en plantar arboles de un vivero, no semilla, pero gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Beto (8 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muy interesante todo lo aportado.
> 
> Anayway, para vivir tranquilamente en la Montaña Leonesa yo recomiendo una calefacción de carbón. Con dos toneladas (300-400 euros) estás todo el año a 25 grados.
> 
> ...



tiene muy buena pinta...no sabia que habian de carbon....ahora hay tantas de pellets de esos que parece que no exista nada mas....pero siempre he pensado que mejor una estufa de algo que no dependas del leroy merlin de turno para llenarla...


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Casas prefabricadas en suelo urbano o urbanizable.
> 
> - Misma o superior calidad que las casas "convencionales".
> - Muchísimo mas baratas.
> ...



La verdad es que creo que han mejorado mucho. He estado mirando y hay algunas bastante majas para poner en un terrenito. De aislamiento deben estar bien porque he visto que tienen la clasificación energética A. 

Pero a temas de precios, no lo veo demasiado barato. Una construcción de un unifamiliar con calidades normalitas puede rondar los 1000 euros el metro cuadrado ( suelo aparte), y en casas prefabricadas de cierta calidad te vas más o menos a ese precio, quizás algo menos, pero luego hay que sumarle los entronques, y el hormigonado con lo cual no se hasta que punto compensa.

Y que conste que me gustan pero creo que deberían bajar de precio para competir con la construcción "tradicional"


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Sep 2020)

En estos casos si hay suficiente terreno, siempre recomiendo unas viñas.
Primero para fruta, y el vino además de para beber, es fácil de vender y/o intercambiar.
Una moscatel y según la zona, la variedad autóctona, en espaldera o en parral donde tengas una terracita y encima tienes buena sombra. 

También te vale por si quieres hacer algo de miel en el futuro. Las flores de la moscatel les encantan. 

Los sarmientos de la poda para hacer unos buenos arroces.

Los orujos para la tierra o mucho mejor, si hay algún cabrero por la zona, se los das, verás qué contentas las cabritillas y cómo te vuelve a buscar en la próxima vendimia. 

Si además adquieres unos conocimientos, unas remolachas entre filas y a destilar con las hierbas que haya por allí.


Añado: en las calles también puedes poner unas plantas fijadoras de nitrógeno como unas leguminosas.


----------



## DEREC (8 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Veo mucha gente que quiere dejar de remar como sinónimo de dejar de trabajar. Para mí, dejar de remar es dejar de pagar impuestos en la medida de lo posible, no dejar de trabajar. Para dejar de trabajar si que es necesario tener mucho dinero ahorrado, pero para pagar lo menos posible de impuestos no.
> 
> Para no pagar impuestos hay que ser austero y trabajar duro para lograr la mayor autosuficiencia posible en tema de comida (huerto + gallinas y conejos) y de energía (placas solares + leña). Esto es sólo posible en zonas rurales poco pobladas, algo que hay de sobra en España.
> 
> ...



120 € al mes me parece poquísimo, ¿seguro que ahí esta todo?

Es que simplemente el IBI + seguro de la casa casi llega a eso, ¿no compras comida? ¿productos de higiene? ¿agua? ¿luz? ¿gas? Puedes desglosar los gastos?


----------



## Multinick2020 (8 Sep 2020)

En primer lugar hay que saber qué muchas personas llevan siendo saqueada toda su vida y no han visto retorno alguno. 
En segundo lugar es más que razonable que el que se huele la tostada de que en el reparto del sistema Ponzi que se han montado le va a tocar un mojón de vacuno mande ATPC todo para salir con números positivos del trocomocho. Imagínate quién no tiene hijos.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Sep 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> 120 € al mes me parece poquísimo, ¿seguro que ahí esta todo?
> 
> Es que simplemente el IBI + seguro de la casa casi llega a eso, ¿no compras comida? ¿productos de higiene? ¿agua? ¿luz? ¿gas? Puedes desglosar los gastos?



Gastos fijos aproximadamente:
50€ de coche (impuestos, seguro, itv y gasolina)
10€ de luz (potencia contratada 1,15)
10€ de IBI (no llega, son 110 al año, no tengo seguro de la casa)
2,5€ de agua (30€ al año salvo que te pases del consumo asignado cosa que no ha ocurrido)
7,5€ de butano aproximadamente, en invierno casi no consumo ya que el agua caliente y la cocina es de leña.
25€ de comida (aceite y pan principalmente el resto de comida es de la huerta + huevos de las gallinas + conejos) e higiene.
5€ de gasolina para motosierra y bomba de agua de la huerta
10€ de móvil.
5€ Ropa de segunda mano tirada de precio en un mercado de la zona y regalos navideños, mi mayor gasto son unas botas de protección de 30€ que compro en la ferretería.

Faltan gastos ocasionales o imprevistos que prorrateando pueden ser unos 30€ al mes.

Un lugar ideal para tener hijos ya que el transporte y el comedor del colegio son gratuitos. Con una paguita puede vivir sin lujos una familia. Gente con piso en una ciudad que alquilan, viven de lujo e incluso ahorran...


----------



## cuidesemele (9 Sep 2020)

No entiendo los 2,5 de agua. Que tienes un pozo y eso es el coste de bombearla?


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Sep 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> No entiendo los 2,5 de agua. Que tienes un pozo y eso es el coste de bombearla?



Se paga una vez al año 30€ que te da derecho a 4m3 de agua al mes. Si te pasas de esa cantidad, te lo cobran a parte. Prorrateando, son 2,5€ al mes

Cuando se paga el agua, se pagan también 50€ para las fiestas del pueblo. Son más caras las fiestas que el agua corriente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La verdad es que creo que han mejorado mucho. He estado mirando y hay algunas bastante majas para poner en un terrenito. De aislamiento deben estar bien porque he visto que tienen la clasificación energética A.
> 
> Pero a temas de precios, no lo veo demasiado barato. Una construcción de un unifamiliar con calidades normalitas puede rondar los 1000 euros el metro cuadrado ( suelo aparte), y en casas prefabricadas de cierta calidad te vas más o menos a ese precio, quizás algo menos, pero luego hay que sumarle los entronques, y el hormigonado con lo cual no se hasta que punto compensa.
> 
> Y que conste que me gustan pero creo que deberían bajar de precio para competir con la construcción "tradicional"



Respetando tu opinión, y repito no tengo nada que ver con esos modelos de empresa ni interés en el sector, a mi lo que me gusta de las prefabricadas es, además del precio (son mas baratas incluyendo las preparaciones que tengas que hacer, lo sé por el familiar mio), la tranquilidad. Con las casas tradicionales siempre te la lían (te lo dice uno que ha comprado dos viviendas a estrenar). Siempre llegan tarde, siempre quedan cosas sin hacer, e incluso en un caso he tenido que esperar un par de años para un tema del suelo.

Para mi, incluso a igualdad de precios, prefiero la prefabricada por:
- Los años de garantía.
- Las calidades (sobre todo insulación).
- Los plazos de entrega.

Lo malo como digo es que no la puedes hacer donde quieras.

Pero vamos, que es bueno mirar todas las opciones. Por ejemplo, una casa tradicional con una empresa seria con sus plazos en papel y sus penalizaciones y garantías me vale lo mismo.


----------



## cuidesemele (9 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se paga una vez al año 30€ que te da derecho a 4m3 de agua al mes. Si te pasas de esa cantidad, te lo cobran a parte. Prorrateando, son 2,5€ al mes
> 
> Cuando se paga el agua, se pagan también 50€ para las fiestas del pueblo. Son más caras las fiestas que el agua corriente.



Madre mia. Vaya un pringao que soy. Yo pago unos 50€ mes y no hago nada raro. Ni piscina, ni regar jarding ni nada.

Eso debe ser agua de una presa para regar el campo o algo asi y tu lo almacenas en una cuba y potabilizas? O algo por el estilo no?


----------



## gabrielo (9 Sep 2020)

el campo no es tan chollo como parece en el campo se paga también impuestos ,aqui en el norte consejo de ribadedeva 1800 habitantes casa muy grande 2000 euros de impuestos y eso que no estas legal de todo, entre costas y el instrumento de represión en el campo seprona y la consejería del medio ambiente te hacen la vida muy dificil con multas desproporcionadas y luego esta lo mejor al estar no muy lejos de las vascongadas precio de la vivienda considerable.

me parece que os vais a las 3000 viviendas o similares y lo que ves lo haces o vas a pagar impuestos por los restos quedándote en expaña


----------



## aburrevacas (9 Sep 2020)

yo vivo en un pueblo algo mas grande que lo que dice el op ay tiendina que tiene de to, ahy bar, farmacia y el medico tambien viene 2 veces por semana y estoy cerca de la city .pero yo vivo bien nada de austero me gusta vivir bien y darme mis caprichos , aunque la idea es jubilarme joven y aqui en el pueblo creo que lo conseguire. gracias a dios y a mis 2 manos e echo dinero y no pienso en vivir fuera del sistema "de momento" y me creo sus numeros. entendiendo que es austero . los gastos de ibi son irisorios los gastos de impuesto coches idem (gente que no vive en el pueblo los tienen aqui para pagar mucho menos que en la ciudad. calefaccion leña es gratis(lo q gastes de motosierra) y calienta 4, veces cuando la cortas cuando la abres, cuando la colocas y cuando la quemas. las herramintas para trabajar tierras e incluso las de reparar casa (calderetas , palas , llanas ) te suelen salir "gratis " ya que van incluidas en las casas de los pueblos cuando las compras (en las casas pajares y cuadras suele haber incluso bicis y algun vespino. 
ya lo dige en otro post , en estos pueblos se hacen muchos trabajos porque no se encuentran profesionales y ahy mucha gente mayor que no sabe ni conectar el tdt , y obviamente nada de facturas , el agua en estos pueblos es gratis gracias a los pozos antiguos que casi nunca se secan (los abuelos sabian hacer pozos) y el agua de la traida es muy barata . una vez en el pueblo te haces con mas patrimonio (sino eres austero como el op) porque salen tierras y fincas de vecinos que mueren y eredan los hijos que no quieren y por 4 duros vas ampliando tierras para poner frutales para madera etc. Lo que esta claro clarisimo es que en un pueblo se curra . te puees pasar todo el dia haciendo cosas , lo cual para ciertas personas es salud . no se piensa en otras memeces. los niños van al cole en bus y les dan de comer en el comedor del colegio mas grande q suele estar en el pueblo que es el municipio "ayuntamiento" o si estas cerca de una ciudad como mi caso pues en el colegio que corresponda de la ciudad y gratis. eso ademas conyeva que van ellos solos a la parada del pueblo (con los demas niños y dependiendo de la edad te los recogen les dan de comer y por la tarde te los traen) 
si eres agradable sociable no te va a faltar (si tu no tienes o no sabes ) fruta , lechugas , patatas , nueces,sidra , los vecinos te la regalan . ami me piden la escalera de varios tramos , o me piden alguna herramienta o te llaman para algun favor que si puedes ayudarle a coger cerezas que se las comen los pajaros y al ser gente mayor ya no se atreven a subir al arbol un canalon , colaborar en la matanza , comprarles sulfatos en la ciudad , etc y luego les tienes todo el dia dan dote cosas , aunque tengas huerto y animales como es mi caso. te siguen dando ,


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Sep 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Madre mia. Vaya un pringao que soy. Yo pago unos 50€ mes y no hago nada raro. Ni piscina, ni regar jarding ni nada.
> 
> Eso debe ser agua de una presa para regar el campo o algo asi y tu lo almacenas en una cuba y potabilizas? O algo por el estilo no?



Es agua corriente, sale del grifo y es potable, igual que en una ciudad. No sabría decirte porqué es tan barato. Eso sí, tienes límite de consumo para pagar los 30€ anuales. Si te pasas de la cantidad asignada es cara. Lo hacen para evitar que la gente riegue el jardín con agua potable. Para regar el jardín, todas las casas tienen un pozo propio.

En las ciudades todos los servicios básicos son más costosos, además de tener impuestos mucho más caros (IBI, impuestos de circulación, tasa de basuras)

Respecto a la electricidad, aquí no hay necesidad de aparatos eléctricos para cocinar o calefacción. Con la potencia contratada de 1,15 da para nevera, iluminación, pequeños electrodomésticos y lavadora con agua fría. Me vienen facturas que rara vez pasan de los 10€.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Sep 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> el campo no es tan chollo como parece en el campo se paga también impuestos ,aqui en el norte consejo de ribadedeva 1800 habitantes casa muy grande 2000 euros de impuestos y eso que no estas legal de todo, entre costas y el instrumento de represión en el campo seprona y la consejería del medio ambiente te hacen la vida muy dificil con multas desproporcionadas y luego esta lo mejor al estar no muy lejos de las vascongadas precio de la vivienda considerable.
> 
> me parece que os vais a las 3000 viviendas o similares y lo que ves lo haces o vas a pagar impuestos por los restos quedándote en expaña



Espera que aquí se me ha escapado algo ¿Ribadeva no es Astúrias?¿Y consideras que estás cerca de las Vascongadas? Hombre, de Colombres a Portugalete tienes una hora y media larga sin trafico ninguno. Cerca, lo que es cerca, no está mucho. En todo caso Castro Urdiales estaría cerca ¿No?


----------



## gabrielo (9 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Espera que aquí se me ha escapado algo ¿Ribadeva no es Astúrias?¿Y consideras que estás cerca de las Vascongadas? Hombre, de Colombres a Portugalete tienes una hora y media larga sin trafico ninguno. Cerca, lo que es cerca, no está mucho. En todo caso Castro Urdiales estaría cerca ¿No?



1 hora y media mas o menos hay a las vascongadas ,otra cosa es que ya llevan bastantes años los vascos comprando su segunda vivienda allí de todas formas eso no es mucho problema ellos gente agradable y a pesar de que se sale el precio de compra se puede alquilar por 300 euros otra cosa es que esos 300 euros es 1 tercio del sueldo como veis es nuestro menor problema luego hay otros como seprona o consejeria que no te dejan sacar ni un carretilla de leña que llevan las riadas del rió deva ,por no decir las multas desproporcionadas que cualquier actividad que tengas recogida de algas etc tienes que tener licencia fiscal créeme que estas controladisimo y con multas desproporcionadas.

no se como sera en pueblos de castilla leon pero en asturias es un infierno el estado esta muy encima tuyo tienes unos manzanos y tienes que pagar ss de 4 meses para vender 500 euros como le paso a mucha gente hay muchas cosas desesperantes como se dice pueblo chico infierno grande.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Sep 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> 1 hora y media mas o menos hay a las vascongadas ,otra cosa es que ya llevan bastantes años los vascos comprando su segunda vivienda allí de todas formas eso no es mucho problema ellos gente agradable y a pesar de que se sale el precio de compra se puede alquilar por 300 euros otra cosa es que esos 300 euros es 1 tercio del sueldo como veis es nuestro menor problema luego hay otros como seprona o consejeria que no te dejan sacar ni un carretilla de leña que llevan las riadas del rió deva ,por no decir las multas desproporcionadas que cualquier actividad que tengas recogida de algas etc tienes que tener licencia fiscal créeme que estas controladisimo y con multas desproporcionadas.
> 
> no se como sera en pueblos de castilla leon pero en asturias es un infierno el estado esta muy encima tuyo tienes unos manzanos y tienes que pagar ss de 4 meses para vender 500 euros como le paso a mucha gente hay muchas cosas desesperantes como se dice pueblo chico infierno grande.



Supongo que la zona que comentas tendrá una densidad de población alta o por su orografía estará concentrada en zonas muy concretas fácilmente controlables por el seprona o la GC.

En la comarca donde yo estoy son 44 aldeas de las cuales apenas 5 superan los 100 habitantes. No pueden cubrir eficientemente el terreno y, además, por WhatsApp suelen avisar de donde está la GC o el seprona para evitar ser saqueados a base de multas.

Aquí se suele trabajar casi todo en negro pocos conozco que paguen seguridad social por vender unos kgs de manzanas. Si tuvieran que pagar no creo que las recogiese si quiera. Lonchafinismo extremo y autosuficiencia mandan en la zona. Sin tener apenas gastos, la gente vive e incluso ahorran.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Supongo que la zona que comentas tendrá una densidad de población alta o por su orografía estará concentrada en zonas muy concretas fácilmente controlables por el seprona o la GC.
> 
> En la comarca donde yo estoy son 44 aldeas de las cuales apenas 5 superan los 100 habitantes. No pueden cubrir eficientemente el terreno y, además, por WhatsApp suelen avisar de donde está la GC o el seprona para evitar ser saqueados a base de multas.
> 
> Aquí se suele trabajar casi todo en negro pocos conozco que paguen seguridad social por vender unos kgs de manzanas. Si tuvieran que pagar no creo que las recogiese si quiera. Lonchafinismo extremo y autosuficiencia mandan en la zona. Sin tener apenas gastos, la gente vive e incluso ahorran.




Pues avisar por medios telemáticos de la presencia o ubicación de los CFSCC (Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad de "Caballero Caballero") Lo han tipificado como delito. No vaya a ser que se estropeen las fiestas sorpresa recaudatorias, con lo cansado que es montar los operativos para luego ná..


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pues avisar por medios telemáticos de la presencia o ubicación de los CFSCC (Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad de "Caballero Caballero") Lo han tipificado como delito. No vaya a ser que se estropeen las fiestas sorpresa recaudatorias, con lo cansado que es montar los operativos para luego ná..



Ellos hacen como que trabajan y nosotros como que obedecemos...

Hoy en día todo está tipificado, si pudiesen aplicar todas las normas que existen no darían a basto y todos seríamos delincuentes.

Aunque no se avisase de la presencia de los caballeros, es una perdida de recursos montar controles por aquí ya que está casi despoblado.


----------



## Tomate-chan (9 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> En estos casos si hay suficiente terreno, siempre recomiendo unas viñas.
> Primero para fruta, y el vino además de para beber, es fácil de vender y/o intercambiar.
> Una moscatel y según la zona, la variedad autóctona, en espaldera o en parral donde tengas una terracita y encima tienes buena sombra.
> 
> ...



Baia baia, cuanto sabes. Por casualidad conoces algun sitio en la red de redes donde aprender agricultura?


----------



## DEREC (9 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gastos fijos aproximadamente:
> 50€ de coche (impuestos, seguro, itv y gasolina)
> 10€ de luz (potencia contratada 1,15)
> 10€ de IBI (no llega, son 110 al año, no tengo seguro de la casa)
> ...



Si que ajustas los gastos, si. Eres lonchfinista de honor. De todas formas cual es el motivo de gastar tan poco? No tienes ingresos? No sé, podrías intentar ganar algo mas y poder darte algún capricho, no solo techo y comida.


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Sep 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Baia baia, cuanto sabes. Por casualidad conoces algun sitio en la red de redes donde aprender agricultura?



La verdad que poco más que algún blog que no recuerdo el nombre pero buscando por "agricultura urbana", "huerto urbano", "cultivo tomates" he encontrado cosas curiosas.

Sin ánimo de ensuciar otro buen hilo de spielzeug, intenté dar un consejo que en mi caso aplico de forma profesional y personal. 
Centrándome en los viñedos, siempre como libro de cabecera el Tratado de Enología de Hidalgo Togores. 

Ni caso a los derechos de plantación si vas a vivir en un entorno rural y tu visión es el autoconsumo y "negociar" en la zona, que lo más probable es que si sacas vino sea para ti, tus amigos y los del pueblo. 
Anda que me van a decir si puedo o no recuperar variedades autóctonas para autoconsumo.

Soy de los que apoya esta forma de vida aunque por ahora siga remando, pero ya remas de otra forma.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gastos fijos aproximadamente:
> 50€ de coche (impuestos, seguro, itv y gasolina)
> 10€ de luz (potencia contratada 1,15)
> 10€ de IBI (no llega, son 110 al año, no tengo seguro de la casa)
> ...



Impresionante


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Sep 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Si que ajustas los gastos, si. Eres lonchfinista de honor. De todas formas cual es el motivo de gastar tan poco? No tienes ingresos? No sé, podrías intentar ganar algo mas y poder darte algún capricho, no solo techo y comida.



Dejar de remar para mí es dejar de pagar impuestos. Dejar de pagar impuestos implica consumir lo menos posible. Consumir lo menos posible excluye caprichos...

Tengo dos hijas, algún capricho si que les doy cuando estoy con ellas pero para mí no necesito más. Ir a verlas es mi mayor gasto.

Voy a tener más ingresos, para el año que viene plantare más cosas que puedo vender en Madrid a amigos: patatas, cebollas, ajos y legumbres. Así ellos también dejan de remar un poquito al no tener que comprarlas en otro lugar que pague impuestos. Esos ingresos extra supongo que los ahorrare en metales o lo reinvertire en algo que sea útil (herramientas o munición)


----------



## Aqua Toffana (10 Sep 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> el campo no es tan chollo como parece en el campo se paga también impuestos ,aqui en el norte consejo de ribadedeva 1800 habitantes casa muy grande 2000 euros de impuestos y eso que no estas legal de todo, entre costas y el instrumento de represión en el campo seprona y la consejería del medio ambiente te hacen la vida muy dificil con multas desproporcionadas y luego esta lo mejor al estar no muy lejos de las vascongadas precio de la vivienda considerable.
> 
> me parece que os vais a las 3000 viviendas o similares y lo que ves lo haces o vas a pagar impuestos por los restos quedándote en expaña




Los abuelos de mi novia viven del campo y es una vida muy dura. 

Puede parecer idílico lo de vivir con tus gallinas, trabajando para ti y de forma humilde y demás, pero la realidad no es esa, la realidad es que tienes que despertarte a las 6 de la mañana para dar de comer a los animales o que este año, el clima ha sido tan caluroso que se les ha secado toda la cosecha y han tenido que pedir dinero para comprar frutas y verduras. 

Si vivimos en ciudades es porque hay un pacto tácito entre el sistema y nosotros: 

- Nosotros alimentamos al sistema
- El sistema nos garantiza un estilo de vida mucho más cómodo que el que tendríamos por nosotros mismos. 

Habrá gente que abrazará el campo, pero la realidad es que para muchos no pasaría de mala experiencia de campamento de verano.


----------



## aburrevacas (10 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Los abuelos de mi novia viven del campo y es una vida muy dura.
> 
> Puede parecer idílico lo de vivir con tus gallinas, trabajando para ti y de forma humilde y demás, pero la realidad no es esa, la realidad es que tienes que despertarte a las 6 de la mañana para dar de comer a los animales o que este año, el clima ha sido tan caluroso que se les ha secado toda la cosecha y han tenido que pedir dinero para comprar frutas y verduras.
> 
> ...



tu mismo lo dices , vives en la ciudad porque no te gusta doblar el lomo. dejate de sistemas . y ojo es licito alla cada cual . 
la vida en la ciudad para mi es un caos , metido en un piso , ruidos de los vecinos en pisos de paredes de chichinabo que se olle asta mear a los de tu alrededor , aparca donde puedas (en mi caso por el trabajo las furgonetas y coches particulares te cagas ).
No conoces a los vecinos en la ciudad la gente va a lo suyo , en mi caso como dige antes ami me llevan las niñas al cole las dan de comer en el comedor y me las traen de nuevo a casa, en la ciudad las tendria que llevar yo , y pagar si quiero que coman. 

en el pueblo se curra si se quiere obtener ,puedes vivir en el pueblo y no tener animales , ni huerto, dedicarte a hacer barbacoas y bañarte en la piscina en tu chalete , mientras el rumba te friega la casa y te corta el cesped, ahy gente en el pueblo que no rasca bola igual que en la ciudad. 
ay gente que en el pueblo solo duerme , otros solo pasan el finde . 

y ahy que distinguir entre grandes ciudades , ciudades , pueblos grandes , pueblos pequeños y aldeas. ese matid es muy importante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> tu mismo lo dices , vives en la ciudad porque no te gusta doblar el lomo. dejate de sistemas . y ojo es licito alla cada cual .
> la vida en la ciudad para mi es un caos , metido en un piso , ruidos de los vecinos en pisos de paredes de chichinabo que se olle asta mear a los de tu alrededor , aparca donde puedas (en mi caso por el trabajo las furgonetas y coches particulares te cagas ).
> No conoces a los vecinos en la ciudad la gente va a lo suyo , en mi caso como dige antes ami me llevan las niñas al cole las dan de comer en el comedor y me las traen de nuevo a casa, en la ciudad las tendria que llevar yo , y pagar si quiero que coman.
> 
> ...



Hay un punto medio.

Comprar casa en pueblo cercano a la ciudad, o a las afueras de una ciudad. Cultivar tus frutas y verduras, pero comprar la carne. Tener algo que te dé dinero todos los meses o una vez al año (depósitos, dividendos, alquileres, o jubilación/pensión).

Al menos ese es mi plan, lo que pasa es que aún no me veo "viejo" para eso.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Los abuelos de mi novia viven del campo y es una vida muy dura.
> 
> Puede parecer idílico lo de vivir con tus gallinas, trabajando para ti y de forma humilde y demás, pero la realidad no es esa, la realidad es que tienes que despertarte a las 6 de la mañana para dar de comer a los animales o que este año, el clima ha sido tan caluroso que se les ha secado toda la cosecha y han tenido que pedir dinero para comprar frutas y verduras.



No se que animales tendrán para tener que levantarse todos los días a las seis de la mañana. Supongo que vacas, ovejas o cabras a las que hay que ordeñar todos los días.

Yo he dejado a las gallinas 15 días solas con suficiente agua y comida sin ningún problema. No dan apenas trabajo...


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Sep 2020)

Yo estoy buscando una de esas. Expláyate en tus comentarios.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (10 Sep 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Yo mas bien estoy pensando en plantar arboles de un vivero, no semilla, pero gracias por la respuesta



Los árboles son de lo más interesante; poco cuidado, riego de vez en cuando y recoger cosecha. 
A un nogal lo trato así y tengo fruto para todo el año.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Sep 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Yo estoy buscando una de esas. Expláyate en tus comentarios.



Creo que ya lo he comentado:

-Las mejores ofertas no están en internet
-Pregunta directamente en la zona que te interese
-El bar es el lugar donde te pueden informar de lo que ver vende en la zona
-Normalmente quien vende suele tener tierras en la zona. Negocia para que las incluyan en la venta si te interesa


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Desbrozar terrenos, poda de árboles, trabajos de jardinería...
> 
> Aquí vive mucha gente mayor que ya no puede hacer esos trabajos



"AQUI" ... que zona concretamente??


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Sep 2020)

No quiero parecer maleducado pero no voy a responder más preguntas que ya están en el hilo.

La suya es la última: premontaña leonesa cerca de Astorga


tovarovsky dijo:


> "AQUI" ... que zona concretamente??


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No quiero parecer maleducado pero no voy a responder más preguntas que ya están en el hilo.
> 
> La suya es la última: premontaña leonesa cerca de Astorga



Motosierro en mano quedo agradecido.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No quiero parecer maleducado pero no voy a responder más preguntas que ya están en el hilo.
> 
> La suya es la última: premontaña leonesa cerca de Astorga



Y haces bien. Siempre se ha dicho que el que calla Astorga...


Pd.; lo siento pero me lo has puesto a huevo...si no lo escribo reviento


----------



## Mk3 (10 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No se que animales tendrán para tener que levantarse todos los días a las seis de la mañana. Supongo que vacas, ovejas o cabras a las que hay que ordeñar todos los días.
> 
> Yo he dejado a las gallinas 15 días solas con suficiente agua y comida sin ningún problema. No dan apenas trabajo...



Si, unas gallinas, un cerdo...les dar de comer dos veces al día y pista.

La quincena que dejas las gallinas de Rodríguez cuando vuelves te debes encontrar un tesoro en huevos, salvo que se los coman como una temporada a mí madre. saludos


----------



## Aqua Toffana (10 Sep 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> tu mismo lo dices , vives en la ciudad porque no te gusta doblar el lomo. dejate de sistemas . y ojo es licito alla cada cual .
> la vida en la ciudad para mi es un caos , metido en un piso , ruidos de los vecinos en pisos de paredes de chichinabo que se olle asta mear a los de tu alrededor , aparca donde puedas (en mi caso por el trabajo las furgonetas y coches particulares te cagas ).
> No conoces a los vecinos en la ciudad la gente va a lo suyo , en mi caso como dige antes ami me llevan las niñas al cole las dan de comer en el comedor y me las traen de nuevo a casa, en la ciudad las tendria que llevar yo , y pagar si quiero que coman.
> 
> ...



Si, todo es perfecto en un pueblo viviendo al margen del sistema hasta que te diagnostican cáncer a los 50 años y tienes que volver al sistema. 

En nuestras mentes jóvenes (menos de 50 años, diré), puede sonar perfecto, pero ya te digo, tú hablas del estilo de vida de los abuelos de mi novia y es muy muy duro. 

De hecho, el abuelo de mi novia ha perdido un pie y por diabetes y ahora todo ese trabajo que hacía ahora lo tiene que hacer la abuela, por no mencionar lo de tener que ir al hospital de la ciudad para ir al médico porque el pueblo no tiene nada. 

Yo doblo el lomo, pero lo hago de una forma distinta y que creo que me aporta un beneficio y comodidad mayor que despertarme a las 6 de la mañana a dar de comer a las gallinas o coger el coche en un trayecto de 2 horas para ir al hospital. 

Pero realmente cuando escucho a la gente de ciudad decir que el pueblo con las gallinas y demás es idílico, pienso que no tienen ni idea de como es realmente esa vida. 

Y yo soy de Chamberí, vamos, sé todo lo malo de la ciudad, y me fui a vivir a un pueblo del norte en mi chalet, con mi jardín, mis vistas a la montaña, garage... y por menos de lo que pago de alquiler, y si, perfecto, pero cada mañana cogía el coche e iba al curro porque prefiero eso que dar de comer gallinas.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (10 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No se que animales tendrán para tener que levantarse todos los días a las seis de la mañana. Supongo que vacas, ovejas o cabras a las que hay que ordeñar todos los días.
> 
> Yo he dejado a las gallinas 15 días solas con suficiente agua y comida sin ningún problema. No dan apenas trabajo...



Tienen bastantes si (incluso cerdos), digo "dar de comer a las gallinas" porque realmente no tengo ni idea de que hacen exactamente, pero se levantan a las 6 para cuidar de los animales, sí.


----------



## OvEr0n (10 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No se que animales tendrán para tener que levantarse todos los días a las seis de la mañana. Supongo que vacas, ovejas o cabras a las que hay que ordeñar todos los días.
> 
> Yo he dejado a las gallinas 15 días solas con suficiente agua y comida sin ningún problema. No dan apenas trabajo...



Mucho mejor levantarse a las 6 para comerse un atasco del copon hasta la oficina. Donde va a parar!


----------



## aburrevacas (10 Sep 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Si, todo es perfecto en un pueblo viviendo al margen del sistema hasta que te diagnostican cáncer a los 50 años y tienes que volver al sistema.
> 
> En nuestras mentes jóvenes (menos de 50 años, diré), puede sonar perfecto, pero ya te digo, tú hablas del estilo de vida de los abuelos de mi novia y es muy muy duro.
> 
> ...



pues eso gustos diferentes o estilo de vida diferente .
yo vivo en pueblo y hago trabajos en la ciudad(muy a mi pesar) , y pueblos alrededor, yo mismo e dicho que no soy austero y no hago lo del op . yo no me iria a una aldea de 5 habitantes. me gusta beber mis cervezas en el bar ir ,de cena con la paisana ir al cine con las niñas, tener mis coches etc etc. 
pero vamos que yo tengo animales, un huerto , frutales que ahy que podar y sulfatar , una tierra de nogales . y te aseguro que no estoy de sol a sol, a no ser que sea ganado como explotacion que de eso aqui no estamos hablando esas tareas no te llevan mucho tiempo , pero ahy que hacerlas. y si te quieres ir a Ibiza de vacaciones , alguien tendra que regar los tomates , y echar agua y comida al gocho y las gallinas , y ademas siempre y cuando tu señora no sea una charovisillera, en mi caso no lo es , es mas casi que los animales y el huerto lo atiende mas ella que yo.

tengo una amiga que renuncio a una casona , caserio llamalo como quieras, de su padre ya mayor (renuncio a vivir no a la herencia, osea que la uiere vender) , casa grande para vivir (no estaba en estado ruinoso ni nada de eso ) y gran terreno simplemente dice q ella no viviria en un pueblo , se aburriria , no le gustan los animales , le gusta bajar de su piso centrico (se nota que ahy dineros) desayunar pasear por una calle de tiendas y visitar algun centro comercial. lo dicho para gustos colores .


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Sep 2020)

Sólo comentar que mi "austeridad" no podría permitirmela trabajando jornada completa en una ciudad salvo que cobrase el sueldo de 100k del burbujista medio.

"Austeridad" es vivir en una casa de 200m2 con jardín y varias hectáreas de terreno. "Austeridad" es comer comida de calidad que en una ciudad poquísima gente podría pagar. Respiro aire limpio austeramente...

Más que austeridad es calidad de vida. Sólo madrugo (y sin excesos ni todos los días) los meses de calor para ir a la huerta antes de que pegue fuerte el sol. Eso que comenta alguno de levantarse todos los días a las seis de la mañana para dar de comer a las gallinas no lo he hecho nunca. En la ciudad si que he tenido que madrugar a las seis de la mañana todos los días para ir a trabajar... Aquí no trabajo ocho horas al día, no creo que tenga que este mucho más de 4 o 5 horas para mantenerme, a mi ritmo y sin jefes. Y si algún día me apetece tocarme los cojones, me los tocó a dos manos.

La austeridad la vives en la ciudad cuando no llegas a fin de mes... Y con una calidad de vida de mierda, respirando contaminación y comiendo basura.


----------



## Beto (22 Sep 2020)

Habria que distinguir entre vivir DEL campo, y vivir EN EL campo

A mi me mandaron a trabajar a 60kms y me levantaba antes de las 6, una hora de coche, otra de vuelta. Y cuando vivia en Barcelona, aquello no tenia nombre....no vuelvo atras ni de coña


----------



## Tio_Serio (22 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que ya lo he comentado:
> 
> -Las mejores ofertas no están en internet
> -Pregunta directamente en la zona que te interese
> ...



Sobre la búsqueda de lugar para dejar de remar, no estoy muy de acuerdo con irse a los bares a preguntar.
Porque es seguro que hay ofertas que no están en internet, pero yo creo que vence por goleada mirar trescientas ofertas en media hora sentado frente al pc, que gastar en gasolina, tiempo, teléfono etc si acaso para ver un sitio o dos.
Otra cosa es que sepas qué zona quieres, entonces si recomendaría patear mucho, ir preguntando y conociendo detalles útiles del sitio.
Pero para los que estamos todavía en el modo A, como yo, veo más eficiente el uso de la red.
Otra cosa, los que no tenemos nada aún nos estamos quedando sin tiempo para dar el salto, la cosa se acelera.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Sep 2020)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Sobre la búsqueda de lugar para dejar de remar, no estoy muy de acuerdo con irse a los bares a preguntar.
> Porque es seguro que hay ofertas que no están en internet, pero yo creo que vence por goleada mirar trescientas ofertas en media hora sentado frente al pc, que gastar en gasolina, tiempo, teléfono etc si acaso para ver un sitio o dos.
> Otra cosa es que sepas qué zona quieres, entonces si recomendaría patear mucho, ir preguntando y conociendo detalles útiles del sitio.
> Pero para los que estamos todavía en el modo A, como yo, veo más eficiente el uso de la red.
> Otra cosa, los que no tenemos nada aún nos estamos quedando sin tiempo para dar el salto, la cosa se acelera.



En mi zona puedes ahorrar más de 15.000€ respecto a lo más barato que hay en internet... Incluso más, en internet está lo "caro" de la zona. Los chollos no los vas a encontrar como dices.

Por otro lado, el ahorro que vas a conseguir compensa los gastos que te ocasiona ir mirando directamente en el zona que te guste. Creo que es más fácil elegir una zona que te guste y mirar directamente en el sitio que ir buscando diferentes ofertas en internet sin saber si te gusta la zona o no.

Por último, los chollos se encuentran en zonas casi despobladas y lejos de los centros urbanos. Cuanto más lejos de las ciudades, más barato. Si no te importa estar lejos de núcleos urbanos, la zona donde buscar casa se limita bastante y merece la pena buscar directamente en la zona


----------



## horadada (23 Sep 2020)




----------



## McNulty (23 Sep 2020)




----------



## John Galt 007 (24 Sep 2020)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Mucho mejor levantarse a las 6 para comerse un atasco del copon hasta la oficina. Donde va a parar!



Es curioso, pero levantarse temprano NO DUELE.

Al menos es para algo relevante y con sentido. 

Si es para ir a una PUTA OFICINA y estar rodeado de gentuza toxica, pues es un infierno.


----------



## mendi lerendi (24 Sep 2020)

Voy a aportar humildemente algo en este gran hilo como todos los de su autor. Se trata de la justificación filosofica, politica, tecnologica a "dejar de remar"

Es un libro que leí hace ya por lo menos 20 años:
El Mito De La Máquina
El Pentágono Del Poder, 
de Lewis Mumford.

La verdad es que leyendo las reseñas actuales no sé si de verdad leí esos libros u otros.

Lo que yo entendí de esta obra bastante resumido:

La organización natural del ser humano es la aldea de no más de 20, 30 habitantes. No vale eso de que hemos evolucionado de las cavernas a ciudades hipertecnologicas. Así como el instinto del pajarillo es el nido, el conejo la madrigera, nuestro hábitat natural es la aldea.

La tecnología, avances tecnológicos, no sólo incluyen lo que conocemos como "máquinas" sino que ésta tambien incluiría la cultura, la religión, la organización social, el urbanismo, la organización del poder a lo largo de la Historia sin excepción,todo forma parte de La Máquina.

*Esta Máquina está concebida únicamente para la dominación de los subditos, esclavos.*

La manera de escapar de la esclavitud, es volver al hábitat natural, la aldea.

Estas son las conclusiones que saqué que por supuesto pueden estar equivocadas y más leyendo las reseñas de los libros.

Por lo demás Mumford fue un filósofo muy seguido por los círculos anarquistas americanos y gozó de una fama merecida llenando todas las conferencias a las que asistía.
Inexplicablemente después de su muerte poco a poco cayó en el olvido. Aunque hay que decir que escribió su obra en un contexto de grandes avances tecnologicos en el que, en particular, el conocimiento nuclear ponía en riesgo la supervivencia planetaria y a lo mejor sus teorías han envejecido mal.

PD. volveré a leer sus libros


----------



## Beto (23 Oct 2020)

ideas ideas....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Oct 2020)

El puto paraíso durante seis meses al año, y el más duro de los infiernos los otros seis.




Beto dijo:


> ideas ideas....


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Dic 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> pues eso gustos diferentes o estilo de vida diferente .
> yo vivo en pueblo y hago trabajos en la ciudad(muy a mi pesar) , y pueblos alrededor, yo mismo e dicho que no soy austero y no hago lo del op . yo no me iria a una aldea de 5 habitantes. me gusta beber mis cervezas en el bar ir ,de cena con la paisana ir al cine con las niñas, tener mis coches etc etc.
> pero vamos que yo tengo animales, un huerto , frutales que ahy que podar y sulfatar , una tierra de nogales . y te aseguro que no estoy de sol a sol, a no ser que sea ganado como explotacion que de eso aqui no estamos hablando esas tareas no te llevan mucho tiempo , pero ahy que hacerlas. y si te quieres ir a Ibiza de vacaciones , alguien tendra que regar los tomates , y echar agua y comida al gocho y las gallinas , y ademas siempre y cuando tu señora no sea una charovisillera, en mi caso no lo es , es mas casi que los animales y el huerto lo atiende mas ella que yo.
> 
> tengo una amiga que renuncio a una casona , caserio llamalo como quieras, de su padre ya mayor (renuncio a vivir no a la herencia, osea que la uiere vender) , casa grande para vivir (no estaba en estado ruinoso ni nada de eso ) y gran terreno simplemente dice q ella no viviria en un pueblo , se aburriria , no le gustan los animales , le gusta bajar de su piso centrico (se nota que ahy dineros) desayunar pasear por una calle de tiendas y visitar algun centro comercial. lo dicho para gustos colores .



Tu amiga está de psiquiátrico, pobrecilla.

¿Quién se quedó la casona?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No se que animales tendrán para tener que levantarse todos los días a las seis de la mañana. Supongo que vacas, ovejas o cabras a las que hay que ordeñar todos los días.
> 
> Yo he dejado a las gallinas 15 días solas con suficiente agua y comida sin ningún problema. No dan apenas trabajo...



Un conocido de mi padre las controla con webcam, el gallinero tiene puerta automática, y salen y se recogen ellas solas, que son muy listas.


----------



## aburrevacas (9 Dic 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Tu amiga está de psiquiátrico, pobrecilla.
> 
> ¿Quién se quedó la casona?



la vendio , a buen precio , incluso con todo lo que incluia dentro , cosas antiguas , algunas me las e quedado yo . me dijo que las cogiera (trillos yugos y unas ruedas de carro antiguas) sabe que me gusta todo eso. 

son 3 hermanos y se pusieron rapido de acuerdo . cosa rara. por cierto


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Desbrozar terrenos, poda de árboles, trabajos de jardinería...
> 
> Aquí vive mucha gente mayor que ya no puede hacer esos trabajos





Spielzeug dijo:


> El bar es el centro de información en la zona y te pueden decir lo que está en venta.
> 
> Dando vueltas con el coche también verás muchas casas en venta que no están ni en internet ni en inmobiliarias.



En el bar, si eres de fuera, no te dan ni los buenos días. Para ganarte el derecho a preguntar tiene que pasar tiempo y responder TÚ las preguntas que te hagan. Ojo, si das muchas vueltas en el coche mirando casas, en diez minutos tienes a los picoletos detrás.
Por lo de las "faenas", pues... enésimo hilo de urbanitas que descubrieron los pueblos y creen que llegarán como Livingstone a un poblado africano y volverán locos a los aldeanos haciéndoles mirarse en un espejo.

La gente mayor sigue haciéndose las cosas hasta no imaginas qué edades. Si no pueden, en los pueblos ya hay habitantes bien colocados de toda la vida que se dedican a administrar las propiedades de quienes no pueden hacerlo por motivos de edad o salud.

Aunque los viejos ya no puedan trabajar, sí pueden dar por culo. Podar vas a podar como te lo digan ellos, desbrozar vas a desbrozar cómo te lo digan ellos, y si ven que eres un aventurero que no tiene pajolera idea, te despachan sin que veas un duro. Y para racanear y pagar mal, no hay edad.
Aunque seas español y vengas de otro sitio de España, se te aplica la lógica que se aplica al inmigrante: Si vienes a pedir aquí, es porque no te puedes valer donde has nacido y si es así, si me place y me conviene, las condiciones te las pondré yo, que no son las mismas que le pondría al pobre vago doritero de mi biznieto, que pobrecillo, ya bastante tiene con respirar y esponjar el cojín del sofá cada dos semanas porque pobrecillo, mi biznieto nació con las manos delicadas y se le da de comer en la boca y se le autoriza que haga las gamberradas que quiera porque es MI BIZNIETO; y si no te gusta, te puedes volver por donde has venido.

Lo peor que podéis hacer es creer que los pueblos existen desde que el citadino decide poner su atención en ellos, que todo está abandonado, que los del pueblo no tienen idea de nada, que no se enteran y que desembarcas y te venden un Rembrandt que tenían en el granero a cinco euros.

Si venís con esa idea, mejor que sea sin quemar las naves y así tener dónde volver si la cosa se tuerce.


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Dic 2020)

O conocer a la pizpi pueblerina en la gran ciudad y volverte con ella a su pueblo. Tienes la casa familiar (que los otros hermanos pasan 3 pueblos aunque cuando los mayores partan sin dudarlo se acordarán que existe), naturaleza, guarde, cole, ambulatorio y tranquilidad. Y aunque se sea un forastero, si eres el marido de la hija de Paco el herrero nadie te va a venir a tocar los cojones, ni te la va liar de gratis por ser "el de afuera". Yo entre más viejo me hago más claro lo veo y a la ciudad no vuelvo salvo alguna razón de fuerza mayor.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Dic 2020)

Tampoco creo que porque alguien vaya a vivir a un pueblo sin hacer nada malo, ya vayan a hacerle la vida imposible.
Y si fuera el caso, ya se andará cada uno con cuidado. A ver si se cree la gente por muy cazurra que sea, que van a hacer lo que les salga sin consecuencias.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tampoco creo que porque alguien vaya a vivir a un pueblo sin hacer nada malo, ya vayan a hacerle la vida imposible.
> Y si fuera el caso, ya se andará cada uno con cuidado. A ver si se cree la gente por muy cazurra que sea, que van a hacer lo que les salga sin consecuencias.



Claro que no. Siempre puedes poner tu denuncia a la Guardia Civil, y serás el apestado del pueblo. Piensa que toques a quien toques, de una manera u otra será familia, más o menos cercana o lejana, del alcalde.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Dic 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Claro que no. Siempre puedes poner tu denuncia a la Guardia Civil, y serás el apestado del pueblo. Piensa que toques a quien toques, de una manera u otra será familia, más o menos cercana o lejana, del alcalde.



No me refiero a eso. Me refiero a eso o a tomarse la justicia uno por su mano. Donde las dan las toman.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No me refiero a eso. Me refiero a eso o a tomarse la justicia uno por su mano. Donde las dan las toman.



Ya. Pero ir a un pueblo a tomarse la justicia por mano propia no sé yo... lo que te digo, al fin y al cabo, todos somos familia.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Dic 2020)

Lo digo más que nada porque no creo que la gente en general vaya en plan mafia en los pueblos. Catetos hay. Y sitios donde mejor no ir también.
Pero en general, no creo que sea tanto problema. Lo que no se puede es ir dando problemas, pero si uno se comporta, la gente en general no quiere problemas, y si los buscan acaban encontrándolos.


----------



## SPQR (28 Dic 2020)

Mis dieses al Op. Buen hilo. Y plagado de foreros biegos opinando constructivamente. 



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hay un punto medio.
> 
> Comprar casa en pueblo cercano a la ciudad, o a las afueras de una ciudad. Cultivar tus frutas y verduras, pero comprar la carne. Tener algo que te dé dinero todos los meses o una vez al año (depósitos, dividendos, alquileres, o jubilación/pensión).
> 
> Al menos ese es mi plan, lo que pasa es que aún no me veo "viejo" para eso.



This. Es mi plan, tambien. Me gusta el campo, pero no me iría a la montaña leonesa. Ahora vivo en el campo a 10 minutos en coche de la ciudad, y el monte lo tengo a 5 minutos andando, para dar buenos paseos.

A medio plazo, dejar de remar, y si hay que vender el voto a Chepavlo a cambio de una paguita, se hace. 

Moralmente ya no me supone ninguna carga, porque como dice el Op esta sociedad me discrimina en derechos y me impone obligaciones confiscatorias para pagar al propio sistema y últimamente incluso pretenden que financiemos la propia invasión física del país.


----------



## SPQR (12 Ene 2021)

Ser totalmente independiente es harto dificil, y más a determinadas edades.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (12 Ene 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Claro que no. Siempre puedes poner tu denuncia a la Guardia Civil, y serás el apestado del pueblo. Piensa que toques a quien toques, de una manera u otra será familia, más o menos cercana o lejana, del alcalde.



Muy bien, este sabe de lo que habla. Y si no es familia del alcalde, compañero del instituto de el o de alguno de sus hermanos. 

Luego la gente se sorprende que de vez en cuando un lio se resuelva a tiros de escopeta, pero es que si vas a los cauces legales el problema se puede enquistar o puedes empeorar tu posición en el pueblo


----------



## ekOz (12 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Muy bien, este sabe de lo que habla. Y si no es familia del alcalde, compañero del instituto de el o de alguno de sus hermanos.
> 
> Luego la gente se sorprende que de vez en cuando un lio se resuelva a tiros de escopeta, pero es que si vas a los cauces legales el problema se puede enquistar o puedes empeorar tu posición en el pueblo



No sé qué clase de pueblos te estás refiriendo, pero aquí por el sur nada que ver, si es cierto que como te vean dando vueltas de más, te ves con dos opciones, o te sale alguno detrás escopeta en espalda a ver quién eres o te aparece la guardia civil/ceprona, una vez han visto que no eres un delincuente o algún capullo, el trato es bueno con todo el mundo y además, si eres agradable y tienes respeto por los pueblerinos no vas a tener problema, ahora si vas de capitán América no va a salir bien eso está claro.


----------



## Xinforio (12 Ene 2021)

Como en cualquier otro ámbito de la vida, "hay gente pa tó". Y con esto quiero decir que lo que a unos les parece idílico, a otros el mismo infierno en la tierra, tratándose de la misma situación, la opinión cambia dependiendo del interlocutor.

Dicho esto, si se tiene la cabeza amueblada, si el espíritu es "qué puedo hacer para mejorar el mundo (el mío en concreto)" y no tanto el "qué puede hacer el mundo por mi" volver a las raíces es una opción muy a tener en cuenta. Y cuando digo volver a las raíces no es que hayas nacido en un pueblo, puede ser alguien de ciudad que siente esa llamada de lo básico, del instinto.

No es fácil ni mucho menos. Requiere de tesón, de mucha personalidad, de convencimiento de que se está haciendo algo que se quiere y hacerlo bien. Por ello, es buena la idea expuesta aquí por varios de no hacer el corte seco, de mantener cierto nivel de civilización y no separarse por completo. 

Quien crea que se va a ahorrar dinero simplemente....yerra. Nadie que vaya de nuevas va a ahorrar dinero yéndose al pueblo y empezando desde cero una casa, un huerto y una mini-granja, nadie. Económicamente será costoso pero menos que física y emocionalmente, así que quien espere que haciendo este camino las mañanas serán todas soleadas y verá amanecer desde un lugar idílico mientras acaricia al perrito y se toma su café caliente....ya puede seguir viendo películas edulcoradas.

Para el lego, será un camino tortuoso, lleno de obstáculos físicos y culturales, lleno de tropiezos y aprendizajes....pero seguramente llegue a cierto nivel de epifanía al fin y al cabo cuando el indivíduo antaño dubitatibo y temeroso ahora es dueño de sí mismo y puede arreglárselas solo, haciendo por sí mismo lo que antes resultaba casi quimérico.

He visto a urbanitas muy mentalizados desfallecer en el intento, porque como digo, es duro, muy duro. Hay un dicho popular que es que "quien no está acostumbrado a bragas, hasta las costuras le hacen llagas". Es decir, si creciste en el asfalto, creo casi imposible que se consiga una autonomía 100x100 en el campo, siempre se necesitará algo que falta. En cambio es más fácil para el hijo pródigo, aquel que marchó en busca de un futuro mejor y encontró ese futuro en el mismo punto del que partió, viendo la luz. Porque al igual que una planta, está en cierta medida habituado a ese emplazamiento y sus trivialidades.

En cuanto a lo de "devolver a la sociedad"....creo que por muy capaz que se sea nada garantiza tener un lugar en el olimpo, escribir su nombre en letras grandes en un lugar que todo el mundo pueda ver y gran parte de la gente capaz desperdicia su vida como un número más en la amalgama humana que es la ciudad, unos con más "éxito" que otros (mal entendiéndose éxito) pero siendo un número prescindible en la mayoría de los casos. Veo mucho más acertado, humano y responsable volver a "las raíces" trufado de conocimientos "modernos" y aprender y difundir los conocimientos de siempre, los del campo, los que desaparecerían para siempre si seguimos el camino que estamos llevando. En un hipotético madmax como muchos aquí vaticinan, sólo esos conocimientos bastarían para refundar la civilización; en caso de que desaparecieran, estaríamos todos condenados a desaparecer trágicamente. Cuando no hayan apps que digan el momento de sembrar y qué sembrar, será aquel viejo desgarbado que parece alienado el que, siguiendo su instinto y conocimientos sabrá lo que hay que hacer. 

No nos damos cuenta de que estamos a un click de ser "desconectados de matrix". Un fallo en las telecomunicaciones dejaría a la mayor parte de la población a expensas de los elementos, fallarían servicios básicos como luz, agua, gas, cadenas de suministros, seguridad, salud.....estamos ahora mismo todos agarrados sin saberlo a un pequeño hilo que, aunque aguanta, en el momento menos pensado puede partirse. No está de más, entonces, ser el protagonista de nuestra vida por una vez, decidir ser nuestros jefes y, aunque haya que aguantar cierto grado de control y pagar la ronda correspondiente, ser al menos más listos y tener el plan B activo.

Un aplauso a @Spielzeug y al resto que han sido capaces de hacer lo que querían.


----------



## INE (20 Ene 2021)

Mi padre cuando se jubiló empezó a poner huerta, cosa que no había hecho en su vida. Ahora unos años
más tarde es un excelente hortelano y tiene de todo, patatas, puerros, tomates, pimientos, cebollas, berzas,
alubias,... Un terreno minúsculo da para mucho, le sobra para regalar a los vecinos. La huerta es muy muy
agradecida a poco manitas que seas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> Mi padre cuando se jubiló empezó a poner huerta, cosa que no había hecho en su vida. Ahora unos años
> más tarde es un excelente hortelano y tiene de todo, patatas, puerros, tomates, pimientos, cebollas, berzas,
> alubias,... Un terreno minúsculo da para mucho, le sobra para regalar a los vecinos. La huerta es muy muy
> agradecida a poco manitas que seas.



Pues hacer lo mismo siendo funcivago es la auténtica saluc.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (14 Mar 2021)

Greco dijo:


> Eso es como se lo justifica Ud. a sí mismo, las negociaciones no suelen ser (si hay voluntad de llegar a acuerdos), o bien únicamente lo que propones tú, o bien únicamente lo que propongo yo, o nada.
> 
> Que Ud. renuncie a un derecho de compensación razonable cuando expresa "cuando pedí la custodia para mí, no le pedia a mi ex que me pasará manutención por hacerme yo cargo de ellas", no implica que la otra parte esté obligada a hacer lo mismo por algo que es justo, razonable y lógico.
> 
> ...




PUTO CAINITA MANGINA HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Mar 2021)

Ir a un pueblo de donde la gente se fue


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (14 Mar 2021)

Excelente hilo.


Gracias a @Spielzeug por abrirlo y compartir la valiosa info.


----------



## Josebs (14 Mar 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ir a un pueblo de donde la gente se fue



No todos los pueblos son páramos desiertos, de donde la gente se va, como algunos pensais, hay verdaderos encantos de pueblos, bien comunicados, con buena cobertura, agua, buena tierra, carretera nacional al lado, centro medico y super a 10 minutos, hospital y todos los servicios a 25/30 minutos como máximo. España es más que la Comunidad Mandril o las Castillas...


----------



## Kalevala (14 Mar 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues hacer lo mismo siendo funcivago es la auténtica saluc.



Y si eres maestro y son los alumnos los que trabajan para ti, ya ni te cuento


----------



## John Galt 007 (14 Mar 2021)

NO TENDREIS NADA Y SEREIS FELICES.


----------



## Josebs (14 Mar 2021)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> NO TENDREIS NADA Y SEREIS FELICES.



En España hay muchas escopetas, aviso para navegantes. Que vengan.


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Mar 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Energía: una bombona de butano ya te cuesta 15€, vale que solo para ducha dura varios meses pero si cocinas con ella ya necesitas una al mes, salvo que comas mucho frío o uses la cocina de leña hasta en Agosto.



Una botella de butano para cocinar para una persona dura un año aprox, cocinando comida y cena todos días. Para la ducha dura algo menos de un año, en verano no se usa. Estufa de leña unos 300€ al año en leña.


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Mar 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Telefono: internet de donde lo sacas? Tiras de wifi pública?



Llamadas ilimitadas y 70 gigas 19,90€/mes.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (14 Mar 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ir a un pueblo de donde la gente se fue



La gente es gilipollas, muchas veces prefieren vivir 30 años ahogado por la hipoteca que quedarse en el pueblo a vivir un vida más relajada...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Mar 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Y si eres maestro y son los alumnos los que trabajan para ti, ya ni te cuento



En eso consiste el cacareado "aprendizaje por proyectos" tan de moda ahora también en Secundaria, en especial en bilingüe, donde no aprenden ni el idioma ni la materia..

Los alumnos hacen proyectos para publico lucimiento del profesor, que opta a premios de innovación, finge ser una celebrity y se saca importantes sobresueldos en B preparando a opositores para vender humo. Porque la venta de humo es lo que más se valora en las oposiciones de Secundaria.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Mar 2021)

En una familia con contactos y enchufes es más complicado meterse (braguetazo) que en las innúmeras ramas de la administración (oposciones). Mejor no decir nada de la delirante comparación de opositar con heredar. Deja de desayunar DYC con MDMA.

Respecto al lugar de trabajo, quizá ignores que hay decenas de miles de funcionarios trabajando en pequeñas y medianas localidades (a.k.a. "el campo"), en especial en Sanidad y Educación.

Por ejemplo: | Directorio de Centros de Castilla y León


----------



## sikBCN (14 Mar 2021)

Greco dijo:


> Esos gastos son imposibles, especialmente energía y coche, en energía eléctrica, solamente el fijo ya cuesta eso al mes, salvo que tengas una potencia ridícula y sólo alimentes luces LED, una sola bombona de butano cuesta más que eso, salvo que TODA tu calefaccion, cocina y agua caliente sanitaria vaya por otros medios (comentabas leña) eso es sencillamente imposible.
> 
> Para el coche lo mismo, el coste por km de una tartana de segunda mano, con consumo diesel 4l/100km y amortización tendente a infinito, es de 14 €cent/km, es decir 14€ cada 100 km., por lo que entiendo que haces menos de 200km/mes = 2400km/año.
> 
> Esa es la vida de alguien que ha decidido vocacionalmente o empujado a ello, auto-marginarse de la sociedad, que puedo entenderlo, incluso admirarlo, pero es austera dentro de lo austero, y te cierra todas las puertas a cualquier proyecto vital que no sea sobrevivir aislado porque no comulgas con la sociedad, y deseas ejercer resistencia pasiva.



Que proyecto vital? Ir te terracitas y cenitas?


----------



## S1mple (14 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> En España hay muchas escopetas, aviso para navegantes. Que vengan.



Y en el momento que digan por la tele que las teneis que entregar, ireis los primeros a entregarlas, mientras poneis el filtro en instagram de que tu ya las has entregado, y empezaras a criticar a tu vecino el negacionista que se niega a entregar las suyas, por insolidario y fascista.

Esto es HEZpaña, no USA.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Mar 2021)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> La gente es gilipollas, muchas veces prefieren vivir 30 años ahogado por la hipoteca que quedarse en el pueblo a vivir un vida más relajada...



O más dura, según como se mire.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> No todos los pueblos son páramos desiertos, de donde la gente se va, como algunos pensais, hay verdaderos encantos de pueblos, bien comunicados, con buena cobertura, agua, buena tierra, carretera nacional al lado, centro medico y super a 10 minutos, hospital y todos los servicios a 25/30 minutos como máximo. España es más que la Comunidad Mandril o las Castillas...



Si, en las comunidades uniprovinciales hay casos así


----------



## Josebs (14 Mar 2021)

S1mple dijo:


> Y en el momento que digan por la tele que las teneis que entregar, ireis los primeros a entregarlas, mientras poneis el filtro en instagram de que tu ya las has entregado, y empezaras a criticar a tu vecino el negacionista que se niega a entregar las suyas, por insolidario y fascista.
> 
> Esto es HEZpaña, no USA.



Sigue soñando , no conozco muchos que combinen el usar filtros, instagram, con el de tener un buen arsenal. Cuanto mindundi por aquí.


----------



## Josebs (14 Mar 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, en las comunidades uniprovinciales hay casos así



casos ? uniprovinciales ? .... Hay decenas y decenas de pueblos y cabeceras de comarca que cumplen esos requisitos.


----------



## Josebs (14 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Una botella de butano para cocinar para una persona dura un año aprox, cocinando comida y cena todos días. Para la ducha dura algo menos de un año, en verano no se usa. Estufa de leña unos 300€ al año en leña.



Joder, te has sobrado con lo de la bombona para cocinar durante un año( aprox) jajajaja.... Supongo que hablarás de oídas, o cocinarás en 1 minuto y te ducharás una vez cada 15 días. Mi caso y el de mis vecinos debe ser una rareza comparado con tu consumo estimado jejee.


----------



## Viviendo (14 Mar 2021)

Para dejar de remar ya con tu dinero ahorrado e invertido mejor SEA, Caribe o EE según gustos, vida tirada, si quieres tener tu huerto, barquito o darte vueltas en moto, seguro médico y brutalidad mujeril que te dibuja una sonrisa permanente que no sabes ni como quitarla


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Joder, te has sobrado con lo de la bombona para cocinar durante un año( aprox) jajajaja.... Supongo que hablarás de oídas, o cocinarás en 1 minuto y te ducharás una vez cada 15 días. Mi caso y el de mis vecinos debe ser una rareza comparado con tu consumo estimado jejee.



No, no hablo de oídas. Pongo la fecha escrita en la botella de butano cuando la conecto y así se cuanto dura. Sí es verdad que en invierno no me ducho todos días ya que no me es necesario y las duchas son de 5 minutos como mucho.


----------



## Josebs (14 Mar 2021)

No tengo dinero para tu película...


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> casos ? uniprovinciales ? .... Hay decenas y decenas de pueblos y cabeceras de comarca que cumplen esos requisitos.



Pon ejemplos. Yo estoy en un pueblo de una de las Castillas y tan contento.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> casos ? uniprovinciales ? .... Hay decenas y decenas de pueblos y cabeceras de comarca que cumplen esos requisitos.



Ponme ejemplos, quizás conozca


----------

